# Tsunami electoral, Vox barre al PSOE (Electopanel 27 Marzo)



## acitisuJ (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sinmiedoanada (26 Mar 2022)

Soy patrón en electomania ningún partido llega a 100 escaños y la diferencia entre primero y segundo es aún menor que en la proyección de Analytics.


----------



## jur2017 (26 Mar 2022)

El pveblo, nvtrido, jamás será vencido!


----------



## wopa (26 Mar 2022)

Masivamente


----------



## biba ecuador (26 Mar 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

El psoe quedará tercero, como en Madrid. El pp se llevará el voto de centro izquierda y Vox el de derecha.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

La evolucion en escaños de vOx en elecciones generales es: 0-0-25-52.
En las proximas toca 100/104.
Ahora el voto util es a vOx.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar. 

Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Mar 2022)

No alcéis campanas al vuelo, se van confirmando mis peores sospechas, las ratas están abandonando el barco, la vaca ya no tiene una gota más de sangre y se acabó el dinero gratis, los socialistas no saben gobernar sin cash (ni con él tampoco) ahora mismo tienen 0 interés en seguir en el gobierno, la posibilidad de unas elecciones anticipadas empieza a ser muy real, valdrá cualquier excusa o se la inventarán.

Y sí, ganará VOX porque así lo digan las urnas o el algoritmo, pero lo que le va a tocar no se llama gobernar, un país en la más absoluta ruina, con el PSOE en la oposición dando por culo y movilizando sus tropas en contra de "la ultraderecha que recorta" 

Además gobernando con el PP de muleta que va a ser un chantaje constante, amenazas y guiños con el PSOE, el enemigo en casa vaya.

VOX tenía que haber ganado las anteriores elecciones, ahí el país todavía tenía algún remedio aunque mucho trabajo por delante, ahora está en caída libre.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



Cierto.Pero somos asi.
Es la historia de España,todo lo que arregla la derecha lo estropea la izquierda.


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Soy patrón en electomania ningún partido llega a 100 escaños y la diferencia entre primero y segundo es aún menor que en la proyección de Analytics.



Desde luego que la movida con Ayuso parece haberle pasado factura al PP. Veremos si eso es real.


----------



## Impactrueno (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



Las Palmas siempre ha tenido tendencia de derechas, sobre todo la isla de Gran Canaria y mas concretamente la capital Las Palmas de G.C. (un tercio de la provincia vive en la capital). El resto del territorio se reparte entre izmierda y nacionalismo que trata de parasitar a la economia productiva.

Santa Cruz de Tenerife es nacionalista sin dudas.

Y en cuanto a si es sorprendente, la respuesta es no. Son las islas mas cercanas a Marruecos, las que reciben mas moros, las que mas producen y las mas parasitadas en favor de las islas occidentales, las que mas tienen que perder, las que menos complejos tienen y por tanto las menos manipulables (dentro de los limites de un español estandar) a la hora de condicionar su voto para evitar a la esssstrema derecha. Vox ganara en Las Palmas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Mar 2022)

Si hay una cosa que no falla en este país es que cuando las cosas empiezan a ir medio bien vuelve a salir el PSOE. ¿Por qué? Pues yo he oído ya a bastante gente (Mujeres sobre todo) que van cambiando el voto en función del panorama "cuando hay crisis el PP que son los que mejor saben solucionarlo, cuando la cosa remonta el PSOE que con ellos gobernando se vive mejor" 

Con VOX o con cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente hay que despedir infinidad de funcionarios, bajar salarios públicos, pensiones, estómagos agradecidos al paro. Es un suicidio electoral, la gente coherente quizá a pesar de ver que les ha tocado arrimar el hombro y dar el callo como nunca entiendan que esta era la única solución y el camino. EL borrego medio volverá a votar hacer el gandul y que la historia se repita, y estamos hablando de gente neutral, los paguiteros y los de la red clientelar no cambian su voto ni de coña porque son el propio PSOE.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

Comparto la teoria de que el PSOE no baja de 90/100 ni aunque salga Pedro Sanchez en tv matando niños.

Solo hay una cosa y solo una que puede hacer que el Psoe se estampe de verdad y VOX les pase claramente.
Algo que ya hizo que VOX doblase en tan solo dos meses.
Esa tormenta perfecta se llama:Cataluña.
Y ojoo! EL CONFIDENCIAL ya avisa que puede pasar de nuevo. Que Cataluña sea de nuevo ingobernable.
Que los indultos no hayan servido absolututamente para nada.









La ANC resucita los CDR y montará comandos para tensionar la calle en Cataluña


La organización independentista ha aprobado su hoja de ruta para los próximos años, centrada en recuperar la actividad más radical: "Hasta hacer Cataluña ingobernable"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Mar 2022)

Así es, lo malo es que esta vez hay un nuevo chivo expiatorio. EL marrón es para VOX porque así lo quieren los que manejan el tinglado, de esta manera no se desgasta ni el PSOE que es el buque insignia ni el PP que es la máquina de repuesto. Y dentro de 10 años surgirá otro baluarte de "alternativa" y se repetirá la misma historia.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Mar 2022)

No me interpretéis mal, pero a pesar de ser votante de VOX y ser mi elección actual por compartir bastante de su discurso, también comienzo a temer que su ascenso brutal y posible acceso al poder esté tan guionizado como el covid o la guerra rusa, y que ese nuevo escenario nos traiga nuevas tragedias, como una revolución de rojos que quemen las calles o una guerra con nuestros vecinos moros, a saber lo que nos tienen preparado los que realmente mandan, y dando esa hipótesis conspiratoria por buena, en el poder de nuestro país no habrá nadie que no sea elegido por esos hijos de satanás que se esconden detrás de la oscuridad, y que manejan los hilos de todos.  










De cualquier manera y pese a ese temor, les seguiré apoyando y votando.


----------



## todoayen (26 Mar 2022)

Espero que no adelante elecciones y que Antoñito se coma parte del marrón.
De todas formas algo ha cambiado. Si después de soportar a este soberbio empiezan a declarar alertas antifascistas la gente se va a rebotar bastante, no creo que aguanten las manifas de apesebrados. Muchos saldrán al balcón y no para aplaudir precisamente.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Mar 2022)

Si yo en el partido confío, ya sean independientes de verdad o cumplan su papel, pero al borregazo medio también lo conozco y echa la faena se que va a volver a salir el PSOE, han hecho excelso a Felipe González, no escarmentaron con ZP y a sánchez lo han elegido 2 veces (y lo elegirían otra pero la cosa ha estallado de forma demasiado abrupta)


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Espero que no adelante elecciones y que Antoñito se coma parte del marrón.



Es que Antonio Sanchez es el mas listo en el Psoe pero de largooo.
De hecho ya esta preparando su liana.









El deseo de Sánchez de presidir la UE en 2023 condiciona su calendario electoral


Faltan exactamente 826 días para que España asuma la presidencia de turno de la Unión Europea, entre julio y diciembre de 2023. La cuenta atrás está




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## moritobelo (26 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que Vox sacara unos 48764836 escaños... asi a ojo de buen cubero.


----------



## adal86 (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



A ver si poco a poco nosotros (Tenerife) viramos también a Vox. En mi entorno Vox está creciendo poco a poco pero a paso firme.


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Mar 2022)

Esto que son las prediciones de Nostradamus o que ?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> A ver si poco a poco nosotros (Tenerife) viramos también a Vox. En mi entorno Vox está creciendo poco a poco pero a paso firme.



sabes cómo va el tema de las ayudas en la isla de la Palma ?


----------



## acitisuJ (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## davitin (26 Mar 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No me interpretéis mal, pero a pesar de ser votante de VOX y ser mi elección actual por compartir bastante de su discurso, también comienzo a temer que su ascenso brutal y posible acceso al poder esté tan guionizado como el covid o la guerra rusa, y que ese nuevo escenario nos traiga nuevas tragedias, como una revolución de rojos que quemen las calles o una guerra con nuestros vecinos moros, a saber lo que nos tienen preparado los que realmente mandan, y dando esa hipótesis conspiratoria por buena, en el poder de nuestro país no habrá nadie que no sea elegido por esos hijos de satanás que se esconden detrás de la oscuridad, y que manejan los hilos de todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tío pero que quieres, otros 4 años de PSOE? Los rojos siempre van a estar ahí para liarla, que sea lo que tenga que ser y ya.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Mar 2022)

mientras siga irene montero y compañía malgastando dinero y diciendo mamarrachadas, serán una fábrica inagotable de votos para vox


----------



## kyohan (26 Mar 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No me interpretéis mal, pero a pesar de ser votante de VOX y ser mi elección actual por compartir bastante de su discurso, también comienzo a temer que su ascenso brutal y posible acceso al poder esté tan guionizado como el covid o la guerra rusa, y que ese nuevo escenario nos traiga nuevas tragedias, como una revolución de rojos que quemen las calles o una guerra con nuestros vecinos moros, a saber lo que nos tienen preparado los que realmente mandan, y dando esa hipótesis conspiratoria por buena, en el poder de nuestro país no habrá nadie que no sea elegido por esos hijos de satanás que se esconden detrás de la oscuridad, y que manejan los hilos de todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Están preparando una política de tierra quemada.
Saben que van a perder y se están preparando para tomar la calle a lo Hugo Chávez


----------



## adal86 (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sabes cómo va el tema de las ayudas en la isla de la Palma ?



La verdad es que ni idea, yo soy de otra isla y no he oído nada


----------



## kabeljau (26 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



acitisuJ, nunca he entendido que un partido le saque un punto a otro, o a otros; es decir, 1 punto, ¿a qué equivale? ¿a cuántos votos por ejemplo, de diferencia? O a qué % de votos le saca uno a otro. 
Por favor, breve explicación. Gracias.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



Podemos va diluyendose y quedando como un partido feminista y que tiene su mercado.
Pasar de 35 a 17 seria una hostia muy muy considerable.
Al Psoe de Antonio el que le puede hacer pupa es Iñigo,como ya se vio en Madrid,doblaria pero sin pasar de ahi (3-6)

Bildu (8) adelantando por 1ª vez a los recogenueces (6).Significativo.
Es un tsunami por todos los lados pero para firmar ahora mismo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vde (26 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No alcéis campanas al vuelo, se van confirmando mis peores sospechas, las ratas están abandonando el barco, la vaca ya no tiene una gota más de sangre y se acabó el dinero gratis, los socialistas no saben gobernar sin cash (ni con él tampoco) ahora mismo tienen 0 interés en seguir en el gobierno, la posibilidad de unas elecciones anticipadas empieza a ser muy real, valdrá cualquier excusa o se la inventarán.
> 
> Y sí, ganará VOX porque así lo digan las urnas o el algoritmo, pero lo que le va a tocar no se llama gobernar, un país en la más absoluta ruina, con el PSOE en la oposición dando por culo y movilizando sus tropas en contra de "la ultraderecha que recorta"
> 
> ...



Básicamente lo que pasó con ZP y entrando Rajoy al poder. El socialismo se marchó, dejando todo el marrón de los recortes a la derecha cobarde


----------



## PutaSnchz (26 Mar 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Ya tío pero que quieres, otros 4 años de PSOE? Los rojos siempre van a estar ahí para liarla, que sea lo que tenga que ser y ya.



Cuatro años de PSOE comiéndose el marrón que ellos mismos han provocado puede que ayude a que alguno de los mongolos que sigue votando sociata se den cuenta de la basura que son.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Mar 2022)

os podeis meter todo lo que querais con los que votamos a vox

pero lo que es increible es lo de votar al PP o al PSOE

inexplicable

subnormales


----------



## davitin (26 Mar 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Cuatro años de PSOE comiéndose el marrón que ellos mismos han provocado puede que ayude a que alguno de los mongolos que sigue votando sociata se den cuenta de la basura que son.



Si, claro, me has convencido, votaré PSOE.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Cuatro años de PSOE comiéndose el marrón que ellos mismos han provocado puede que ayude a que alguno de los mongolos que sigue votando sociata se den cuenta de la basura que son.



Que no.Que no hay manera.Que no aprenden.
Lo vimos con Aznar poniendo la economia como un tiro,luego Rajoy evitando a los hombres de negro.
Siempreeee vuelven paraa joderlo todo.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



Si, pero en Las Palmas siempre han sido más de derechas que Tenerife y hay que unir la infame política migratoria.


----------



## DUDH (26 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo pueden tener los vascos 16 ó 17 escaños si son 4 gatos?


----------



## baifo (26 Mar 2022)

Si vox gana las próximas elecciones a final de año , y pueden ustedes dar por muerta y enterrada cualquier disidencia al régimen del feminazismo , transmariconbollerismo , moronegrismo follaperroverdismo sostenible etc , porque es el hambre y la miseria que dejará paso la suspensión de pagos será algo que pocos habrán visto en sus vidas, y eso es el "estímulo - respuesta" perfecto que necesita el corral para abrazar para siempre el globalismo y ser los guardianes fieles del régimen.


----------



## doubleblack (26 Mar 2022)

Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.

De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



Esta mangina loca estrogenizada se conforma y consuela con sus propias fantasías. Vox no tiene nada que ver con ese partiducho griego.

Ya has visto los resultados en CyL.

Las mariconas progres tenéis mucho que rabiar todavía.

Así que... te jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Cancerigeno (26 Mar 2022)

la victoria de vox llegara solo hacen falta unos cuantos menas mas desperdigados opr espsaña robando y violando para que la gente abra los ojos


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Mar 2022)

Pues claro que sí. Recordemos que hasta la Trotona de Pontevedra consiguió una mayoría absoluta. Vox lo puede conseguir también.

El cuento de la ultraderecha cada vez convence menos.


----------



## todoayen (26 Mar 2022)

La alerta antifascista está más pasada que el uniforme prusiano.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Mar 2022)

Coinciden esos datos con lo que se está viendo en medios afines a PSOE y PP que son incapaces de maquillar la realidad

Que VOX hoy esté sobre los 9 millones de electores representan perfectamente esos 100 diputados que a priori obtendrían

Estamos a un paso de que Santiago Abascal sea presidente del Gobierno de España, y eso preocupa e inquieta a los guarros comunistas y a sus barrigas agradecidas, sindicatos corruptos y al sátrapa de Marruecos por partes iguales

Maravilloso, simplemente maravilloso

Nos vemos el día 2 en Valencia compatriotas


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Mar 2022)

Bocata de chuletón.


----------



## PutaSnchz (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que no.Que no hay manera.Que no aprenden.
> Lo vimos con Aznar poniendo la economia como un tiro,luego Rajoy evitando a los hombres de negro.
> Siempreeee vuelven paraa joderlo todo.



Tienes razón, hasta ahora ha sido como dices pero lo que viene puede ser más gordo que lo que hemos visto si finalmente coinciden paro, precio de la luz por las nubes, inflación, el BCE subiendo tipos y no comprando deuda...


----------



## JmDt (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la



....PSOE


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.



Madre mía... no te queda que tragar ni nada. Buf...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

Feijoo Vicepresidente


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Mar 2022)

se avecina coalición ppsoe ponzoña obligatoria


----------



## Tons of Fear (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que no.Que no hay manera.Que no aprenden.
> Lo vimos con Aznar poniendo la economia como un tiro,luego Rajoy evitando a los hombres de negro.
> Siempreeee vuelven paraa joderlo todo.



Los sociatas no tienen nada que aprender, quieren vivir de tus impuestos y tener un estatus social superior al tuyo. Les da igual el nivel de riqueza siempre que quede algo de sangre que chupar.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Mar 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> ¿Cómo pueden tener los vascos 16 ó 17 escaños si son 4 gatos?



No me digas que no conoces el funcionamiento de la Ley Electoral.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Coinciden esos datos con lo que se está viendo en medios afines a PSOE y PP que son incapaces de maquillar la realidad
> 
> Que VOX hoy esté sobre los 9 millones de electores representan perfectamente esos 100 diputados que a priori obtendrían
> 
> ...



Muchos millones son esos, ten en cuenta que en las últimas generales saco 3.00.000

El siguiente objetivo de VOX, tras superar los 52 diputados es hacer el sorpaso al PP, y están en ello ya


----------



## Despotricador (26 Mar 2022)

El entusiasmo de los voxeadores nunca deja de sorprenderme.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Mar 2022)

Ahora conVOX gobernando quiero ver a la batasunada que hace, ¿Volverá ETA?


----------



## DUDH (26 Mar 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No me digas que no conoces el funcionamiento de la Ley Electoral.



Más o menos sí, y sé que provincias despobladísimas tienen un mínimo de diputados, y las vascas son 3, pero no pensaba que pudieran llegar a tener tantos diputados


----------



## kad (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



Para que luego la gente siga creyendo en la democracia


----------



## kabeljau (26 Mar 2022)

Una cosa muy buena se está dando en los mas-mierda y es que la gente que ve algo las teles le ha perdido el miedo, entre otros, al Maguila Ferreras de la secta, a los sectarios de lo que queda de Tv1 y a la mierda de la SER, cosa que me gusta mucho ya que el currito español (por fin) sabe que el que le llama ultraderecha es siempre un ultravago.

Otra cosa que yo haría en las elecciones si pudiera, y como tienen otros países, es que no entre en el Parlamento el que no llegue a un tanto por ciento estipulado, por ejemplo, el 5%. Es decir, evitar por el bien de España que Bildu, ERC, PNV, y algún otro vividor entren a dirigir nuestro futuro.


----------



## acitisuJ (26 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> acitisuJ, nunca he entendido que un partido le saque un punto a otro, o a otros; es decir, 1 punto, ¿a qué equivale? ¿a cuántos votos por ejemplo, de diferencia? O a qué % de votos le saca uno a otro.
> Por favor, breve explicación. Gracias.



un punto se refiere a si un partido tiene el 26% de los votos y otro partido tiene el 27%, por ejemplo.


----------



## todoayen (26 Mar 2022)

Si ganase vox, España arde por los cuatro costados. Serian tiempos duros pero llenos de esperanza.

Con el ppsoe no hay esperanza de cambio, no hay futuro, los jóvenes nacionales son digeridos y cagados mientras a los de fuera se les da todo tipo de oportunidades.


----------



## Kuppa (26 Mar 2022)

Que inocentes sois. La mayoria de la langostada actual que esta empezando a jubilarse son estomagos agradecidos del psoe y la mayoria de los jovenes tambien. España esta condenadisima. De todas formas esto no hay quien lo arregle gane quien gane.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Muchos millones son esos, ten en cuenta que en las últimas generales saco 3.00.000
> 
> El siguiente objetivo de VOX, tras superar los 52 diputados es hacer el sorpaso al PP, y están en ello ya



sacó bastante más pero a lo tuyo


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aznar poniendo la economia como un tiro



¿Te refieres a la burbuja inmobiliaria que ya ha jodido la vida a dos generaciones?


Vanatico dijo:


> Rajoy evitando a los hombres de negro.



Aquí debes referirte a cuando se modificó de forma rastrera la constitución parar traicionar a la patria, detalle al que evidentemente no le dáis la más mínima imporancia.

Me encantaría que ganara VOX, solo para que disfrutéis de lo votado. Eso sí, que sea con mayoría absoluta.

Ánimo!!


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> KUTRONIO dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muchos millones son esos, ten en cuenta que en las últimas generales saco 3.00.000
> ...



3.656.979


----------



## Tonicm (26 Mar 2022)

Lo increíble es que se siga votando al PSOE


----------



## Decipher (26 Mar 2022)

_Es imposible que vOx sea primera fuerza. Beeeeeeeeeeee
vOx nunca alcanzará la mayoria absoluta. Beeeeeeeeeeeee_


----------



## Felson (26 Mar 2022)

Ni caso. Para estas cosas está Indra.


----------



## platanoes (26 Mar 2022)

El problema es que los tres partidos de izquierda (PSOE+PP+UP) suman más que el de derechas (VOX).


----------



## birdland (26 Mar 2022)

Quieres serán los hijos de la gran puta que quieren seguir con el comunismo ?????


----------



## Babyboomer (26 Mar 2022)

y si prometen sacar a franco del cementrerio donde está y volverlo a llevar al valle de los caídos también tendrán mi voto (con la nariz tapada) solo por ver como le sale la bilis por los ojos a muchos.


----------



## Despotricador (26 Mar 2022)

Vox ganaría en el Congreso Federal del PSOE


Según una encuesta realizada entre los afiliados por El Socialista, obtendría el 55% de los votos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> sacó bastante más pero a lo tuyo



Sacó 3.656.979 lo que no es bastante al menos para mi ya que el PP sacó 5.047.040 y el PSOE 6.792.199


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



ojalá


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Mar 2022)

El HDP del PSOE aun tiene 103 escaños. Tienen que agotar legislatura.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



Comparar a vox con amanecer Dorado es como para meterte en el ignore y mira que vox me la suda.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Mar 2022)

La PSOE haciendo política de tierra quemada, agárrense los machos


----------



## Dr Strangelove (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



El día de la marmota.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



ven, ven a quemar

te estamos esperando


----------



## cholesfer (26 Mar 2022)

Cosas chulisimas.


----------



## cholesfer (26 Mar 2022)

Solo por ver como devuelven a los moronegros y menas al mar con un ancla de recuerdo, a los trans reasignarse por ley a su sexo original de manera urgente, y a ver cerrar de 1 en 1 todos los femichiringos, con cárcel incluida para todas las denuncias viogen falsas...habrá merecido la pena esta puta mierda.


----------



## siemprelomismo (26 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Te refieres de unas elecciones amañadas por Tezanos y el psoe?.

Osea te refieres a unas elecciones superamañadas que vox no quiso denunciar ya que tenía toda la información realmente de los escaños que obtuvo con las últimas elecciones generales y fueron más de 24 escaños???

Y qué curioso, le dieron los mismos escaños que a PODEMOS en las elecciones del 2016?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Mar 2022)

votaria a vOx aunque fuesen comunistas.





__





vOx es mas que un partido politico, es la lucha de los hombres por no ser discriminados


la vida de un hombre no vale menos que la de una mujer, si hay que luchar en una guerra, o todos eligen luchar o todos son obligados a luchar. mi nariz no vale menos que la nariz de una mujer, si le rompo la nariz a mi mujer, me condenan a 4 años de carcel, si me la rompe ella a mi debe ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



Joder, como lo sabes. Si el PSOE vuelve a ser la lista más votada o incluso si queda segundo, es para meter a los españoles en un manicomio (aunque creo que ya están). España no tiene arreglo y los españoles menos.


----------



## Genomito (26 Mar 2022)

Más de 500 votos al PSOE ya sería algo digno de estudio


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas da igual quien gobierne, la victoria de los rojos es total, España está muerta y enterrada.


----------



## qbit (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



Enfermo o maligno (redes clientelares).


----------



## Felson (26 Mar 2022)

Que el PSOE, después de lo que está haciendo a todos los que somos de izquierdas, de derechas y de centro, solo caiga un punto... es para borrarse de este país. El caso es que no lo veo con mi madre, con mi padre, con mis hermanos... cada uno, de una cosa.... Ya empiezo a pensar que Indra cuenta más en las votaciones que gentes como mi madre, mi padre, mis hermanos.... aunque fueran de lo mismo (y cuando la gente común sospecha que la engañan, es que no funciona algo y, normalmente, no funciona... per se, aunque sea por el hecho de que la gente no crea que no funciona... De ahí a un Gadafi, hay un paso, aunque Gadafi no creyera que podría ocurrir) lo que ocurrió -palo por el culo mediante- siendo amigo del presidente francés... como nosotros un 11 de marzo, por ejemplo, que también era nuestro aliado, como siempre, el presidente francés... pero hay cosas para las que no estamos preparados... que dijo un juez, que no tiene palabra para avalar la suya propia... es un decir, si hubiera algún juez así, señor juez.
Edit: hablamos de gente que no tiene patria, tiene patrimonio... A ver si entendemos lo que viene siendo desde el principio de los tiempos. Y da igual que se llamen Zapatero, por poner una profesión al azar, o el hijo de Sancho, por poner a algo, quiero decir a alguien. Estamos hablando de lo que ha habido desde el principio de los tiempos.... seres malos o seres que se lo plantean y dudan. Estos, no dudan. No sé si me explico.


----------



## jolu (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



Lo de Baleares te lo puedo explicar yo.

En Cataluña II no ha pasado desapercibido lo de los tutelares de menores. No hay una familia que no conozca un caso.

La sanidad se resiente mucho de que no haya especialistas. La gente, cuando está enferma, no quiere que un tipo con bata blanca le escriba preciosos poemas en catalán. La gente quiere un buen profesional y de los 1000 mejores profesionales de medicina del mundo, sólo el 0,0000000001% habla catalán. 

Las costumbres de expulsar a los turistas y quemar sus autobuses no ha sentado bien entre los heridos. Ello ha traído hambre. En las colas de hambre hay que pagar mordida a los pagapensiones que son los que la organizan.

Nadie olvida la extrañisima desaparición de Malen y las relaciones que aparecieron con ciertos grupos. Los mas viejos del lugar lo llaman caso Alcasser, por el clima parecido de las zonas y el azul parecido del cielo, no por los que gobernaban en ese momento.

Las pilladas de la progresista Armengol que fue localizada en un bar mientras la población estaba secuestrada en casa, no ha caído en el olvido.

El elevado número de muertes de Covid por falta de profesionales tampoco ha hecho mucha gracia en la colonia catalana.

La imposibilidad de estudiar en castellano ha llevado a muchos niños al fracaso escolar. Es muy conocido el caso de un hijo de militar destinado en Cataluña II, con unas notas brillantisimas en su comunidad autonoma, y que terminó donde os podéis imaginar tras una depresión que no pudo superar.

La inseguridad de las calles provoca que la gente vaya relajada cuando viajan a Barcelona y pasean por el Raval.

La corrupción de sus "caballeros" es histórica. Cobraban mordidas por cerrar locales y recibían favores en los prostíbulos de moda (y no me refiero a los tutelares)....


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



VOX no se va a comer nada porque salvo que saque mayoría absoluta jamás pisará la Moncloa y puede que ni con esas, porque la izmierda montaría una guerra civil.

Sólo hay dos partidos, VOX y la psoe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No alcéis campanas al vuelo, se van confirmando mis peores sospechas, las ratas están abandonando el barco, la vaca ya no tiene una gota más de sangre y se acabó el dinero gratis, los socialistas no saben gobernar sin cash (ni con él tampoco) ahora mismo tienen 0 interés en seguir en el gobierno, la posibilidad de unas elecciones anticipadas empieza a ser muy real, valdrá cualquier excusa o se la inventarán.
> 
> Y sí, ganará VOX porque así lo digan las urnas o el algoritmo, pero lo que le va a tocar no se llama gobernar, un país en la más absoluta ruina, con el PSOE en la oposición dando por culo y movilizando sus tropas en contra de "la ultraderecha que recorta"
> 
> ...



No va a haber elecciones anticipadas y te aseguro que Antonio sigue en la Moncloa 100%.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Mar 2022)

Hasta el mayor SUBNORMAL del reino lo haría mejor que estos CRIMINALES. El problema es que los medios de manipulación incendiarían las calles desde el minuto uno y los de VOX son unos putos mierdas.

Jamás se me olvidará que estos putos CRIMINALES encerraron a 47 millones de inocentes y nos pusieron un bozal de por vida.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trampantojo (26 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



SON TODOS LA MISMA MIERDA!!....A VER SI OS ENTERÁIS!!! QUE CADA UNO HACE SU PAPELOTE SIN IMPORTARLE UN CARAJO LOS DEMÁS!!


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



Por cuarta vez. Lo mismo lo que habría que hacer es un tratamiento de choque y desinfectar masivamente el pais.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Ucrania es a Rusia lo que el Sáhara es a Marruecos.

Ucrania es como California, que también tiene aspiraciones independentistas ¿ alguien se imagina a California como un estado nación ?

¿ por qué no ?

¿ eres consciente de cuantos estados nación hay en China con 1.400 millones de habitantes ? ¿ o en India con otros tantos ?

Si los chinos se comportasen como los catalanes y los vascos, habría 700 países diferentes y 300 grupos terroristas como ETA .

Teniendo en cuenta que los llamados libertadores de América , fueron sicarios financiados por los ingleses y norteamericanos para destruir el imperio español lo lógico es pensar que en cada país que hay conflictos internos , alguien está financiando la desestabilización para algún fin.

En el caso del imperio iberoamericano , convirtieron a la primera potencia mundial en el estercolero tercermundista que sigue siendo ahora y que quieren que siga así . En la lucha por la supremacía del mundo, sólo puede quedar uno.

Es de sentido común, lo que beneficia a unos países perjudica a otros , como ejemplo los productos chinos que han arruinado la industria occidental , o el gas que los vasallos europeos dejan de comprar a Rusia ahora se comprará por el doble a la metrópoli americana.

La llamada segunda guerra mundial no fue tal , puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos. Ellos salieron de su recesión vendiendo armas para que se destruyesen los países europeos entre sí y luego vendió la reconstrucción a través del llamado Plan Marshall .

Y ahora es lo mismo . La llamada globalización es la enésima destrucción de Euro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

aquí nos estamos centrando en cosas que no son tan importantes, la clave es ... cómo va el sorpasso de Podemos ?


----------



## Dr Zar (27 Mar 2022)

Da igual a vox le robaran las elecciones.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



Urge que pase con la zorra de tu madre, SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Noega (27 Mar 2022)

las. proximas elecciones las deberia ganar el psoe con mayoria absoluta , que de coman ellos la crisis que generaron , que recorte el psoe a jubilados y funcionarios....


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Pues que tienes razón, y ya me lo han dicho... con toda la razón. Es cosa de que escribo con emoción y sin la atención que debe deberse a la palabra . Delibes escribía de corrido, siquiera con signos de puntuación, como, incluso Márquez intentó (que ya era más complicado) -Delibes, aunque pueda parecer sacrilegio, me aburría enormemente y parecía cansino hasta decir basta, pero yo lo decía por lo que de vastas me parecían sus palabras escritas... las habladas, tampoco me parecían mejores... pero por eso le admiro, por no ser capaz de entender que, en el fondo, no entendía nada, como todos nosotros).

En definitiva, que tienes razón, que me costaría muy poco pulsar una tecla y después otra. Y siempre se me olvida. Maldito yo y maldito Alzheimer. Alguno de los dos, acabaremos en infierno... o sí.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Mar 2022)

SUBNORMAL HDLGP, VOX quitaría los bozales, el resto me da igual.

SUBNORMAL  

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (27 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



Demasiada gente vive del Estado.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El psoe quedará tercero, como en Madrid. El pp se llevará el voto de centro izquierda y Vox el de derecha.



Puede ser, pero si yo fuera de derechas, votaría a Vox porque tienen más puntos en común con mi supuesto ideario prototípico. Si fuera de izquierdas, votaría a Vox, porque tienen más puntos en común con mi supuesto ideario prototípico. Si fuera, simplemente una buena persona que me considerase justa y que persigue el bien común, además del propio, no votaría ni a PSOE, ni a PP ni a Podemos, que son los que han gobernado y no han sido capaces de conseguir nada, incluso nos han quitado cosas, beneficios, libertades... cosas. Tal vez el PCPE, Falange, P-LIB, el partido humanista o PACMA... a todos ellos les puedo dar el beneficio de la duda y, después de leer sus propuestas - programa, elegiré al que me parezca que pueden hacer una mejor labor aplicando tales propuestas.

Con Almeida, por ejemplo, da igual lo que votes que él hará lo que después le de la gana con tu voto, pues no aplicará el programa por el que le votaste...(lo que en la práctica significa, que no vives en un estado democrático y que tal persona, Almeida, no cree en la democracia ni en cosa parecida, siquiera, pues no tiene rubor para hacer lo contrario de lo que te prometió hacer y, además, te dice que si quieres cambiarlo, que esperes cuatro años, como si eso se lo pudiera permitir quien no puede esperar ni dos semanas para comer o para acceder al centro de Madrid a ganarse el pan).

Seguramente, al final, como pasa siempre, Vox fallará o hará un Almeida (mentir hasta un punto vomitivo como ha hecho con Madrid Central), pero no nos queda más remedio que dar la oportunidad de dirigir al que no conocemos antes que al que ya nos ha gobernado y nos ha violado, robado, mentido, vilipendiado y meado. A ese, por mucho que el otro pueda ser muy mala, no la vamos encima a premiar con un supuesto referendo por nuestra parte, que, por otro lado, después dicen que es su patente de corso para hacer todo tipo de desmanes porque los has votado. En fin... que ya van demasiadas veces. Por eso, mejor cualquier otro u otra que cualquiera de los que ya sabemos que nos van a joder. Con los que no conocemos, al menos tenemos una oportunidad, por ínfima que sea, para que no sean como los malditos hijos de cien babos.... que nos han gobernando hasta ahora.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (27 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



*Vox busca capitalizar el descontento social en la calle pero vota contra mejoras para trabajadores y pensionistas en el Congreso*

Quien sea trabajador o pensionista si vota a Vox votará contra sus propios intereses.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Mar 2022)

Sabemos que el gobierno que venga después de Antonio, si quiere salvar al país, se va a ver obligado a hacer recortes, lo que puede ser un suicidio político. Pero quiero ser positivo. 
Si hay alguna fuerza política capaz de hacer pedagogía con la población, es Vox. Primero, porque dispone de una impresionante implantación en redes sociales. Y una vez en el poder, esto se complementará con los medios mayoritarios. Y segundo, porque su agenda empieza por recortar en el gasto suntuario político, donde hay lana de sobra, antes de tocar el gasto social. 

Y es que no es lo mismo pedir recortes al estilo Rajoy (manteniendo todo el gasto suntuario político, la mamandurria autonómica y todo tipo de prebendas políticas, al tiempo que pones al vampiro Montoro a perseguir hasta la paga de los niños), que empezar por reducir el número de diputados, como acaban de hacer en la Comunidad de Madrid (por imposición de Vox).

Esta combinación de predicar con el ejemplo, al tiempo que la capacidad -que nunca tuvo el PP- de explicar la necesidad de los sacrificios a la ciudadanía, pudiera dar lugar a una legislatura inusitada, a un cambio del paradigma político donde el pueblo español adquiriese cierta madurez.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> *Vox busca capitalizar el descontento social en la calle pero vota contra mejoras para trabajadores y pensionistas en el Congreso*
> 
> Quien sea trabajador o pensionista si vota a Vox votará contra sus propios intereses.



Lo que ese artículo llama "mejoras para los trabajadores y pensionistas" no son más que medidas que provocan dos cosas: PARO y QUIEBRA A MEDIO PLAZO DEL SISTEMA DE PENSIONES. Naturalmente, Vox, como cualquiera con un mínimo sentido común y decencia, vota en contra.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Habría que tener muy en cuenta también el efecto Indra, o como se escriba el del periódico digital ese (por lo que puedan decir-denunciar, que no sé ni lo que digo). Eso te puede cambiar los votos casi sin darte cuenta, poco menos que un click. Habría que ver los que estuvieran metidos en el ajo, pero, en las películas, están en ello hasta los que pierden. En las películas. En la realidad, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (27 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



Si Mallorca toda la vida de Dios fue de derechas, hasta que nos invadieron los catalanes en la operación "Repoblació" sobre el 2012


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (27 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No alcéis campanas al vuelo, se van confirmando mis peores sospechas, las ratas están abandonando el barco, la vaca ya no tiene una gota más de sangre y se acabó el dinero gratis, los socialistas no saben gobernar sin cash (ni con él tampoco) ahora mismo tienen 0 interés en seguir en el gobierno, la posibilidad de unas elecciones anticipadas empieza a ser muy real, valdrá cualquier excusa o se la inventarán.
> 
> Y sí, ganará VOX porque así lo digan las urnas o el algoritmo, pero lo que le va a tocar no se llama gobernar, un país en la más absoluta ruina, con el PSOE en la oposición dando por culo y movilizando sus tropas en contra de "la ultraderecha que recorta"
> 
> ...



Pues que vuelva a gobernar la izquierda, xd


----------



## Mephistos (27 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Espero que no adelante elecciones y que Antoñito se coma parte del marrón.
> De todas formas algo ha cambiado. Si después de soportar a este soberbio empiezan a declarar alertas antifascistas la gente se va a rebotar bastante, no creo que aguanten las manifas de apesebrados. Muchos saldrán al balcón y no para aplaudir precisamente.



Necesito macetas cayendo sobre los mariscatos disimuladamente.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



Es el ciclo de España


----------



## pegaso (27 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No alcéis campanas al vuelo, se van confirmando mis peores sospechas, las ratas están abandonando el barco, la vaca ya no tiene una gota más de sangre y se acabó el dinero gratis, los socialistas no saben gobernar sin cash (ni con él tampoco) ahora mismo tienen 0 interés en seguir en el gobierno, la posibilidad de unas elecciones anticipadas empieza a ser muy real, valdrá cualquier excusa o se la inventarán.
> 
> Y sí, ganará VOX porque así lo digan las urnas o el algoritmo, pero lo que le va a tocar no se llama gobernar, un país en la más absoluta ruina, con el PSOE en la oposición dando por culo y movilizando sus tropas en contra de "la ultraderecha que recorta"
> 
> ...



Abascal ese gran estadista.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> A ver si poco a poco nosotros (Tenerife) viramos también a Vox. En mi entorno Vox está creciendo poco a poco pero a paso firme.



Para Vox sois poco mas que moros con taparrabos.... Jajajajjajaj


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> *Vox busca capitalizar el descontento social en la calle pero vota contra mejoras para trabajadores y pensionistas en el Congreso*
> 
> Quien sea trabajador o pensionista si vota a Vox votará contra sus propios intereses.



Jajajajajajajajaja claro que sí SUBNORMAL.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

A final de año Vox ciudagramizado por los medios para que gane el pp de Feijoo que son los que quieren que gobierne las elites.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A final de año Vox ciudagramizado por los medios para que gane el pp de Feijoo que son los que quieren que gobierne las elites.



Ajajajajajjajajaja 
No flipas

Será que los medios no lo llevan intentando desde que salió...

Con vox no pueden hacer un ciudadanos si no hacem falsas banderas o no así


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Mar 2022)

Vde dijo:


> Básicamente lo que pasó con ZP y entrando Rajoy al poder. El socialismo se marchó, dejando todo el marrón de los recortes a la derecha cobarde



¿Qué recientes si la deuda pública y el empleo público con Rayo paraba de crecer?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (27 Mar 2022)

¿52,si?


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que no.Que no hay manera.Que no aprenden.
> Lo vimos con Aznar poniendo la economia como un tiro,luego Rajoy evitando a los hombres de negro.
> Siempreeee vuelven paraa joderlo todo.



Sería un tiro en el pie, si se trata de que el recadero de la tienda de la esquina se meta en una hipoteca de 40 millones por un piso biego, como era norma entonces.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Ajajajajajjajajaja
> No flipas
> 
> Será que los medios no lo llevan intentando desde que salió...
> ...



Pero si estan repitiendo de bocs todos los dias que son muy machistas y racistas, eso os suena de puta madre a los fachas de mierda. Eso es hacer campaña electoral entre la derecha.

Lo que los fachas estais tan acomplejados y mariconizados por la propaganda progre que os pensais que eso son ataques. 

Que es normal que no lo entiendas por el retraso que. Gastais los faxas.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Mar 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sería un tiro en el pie, si se trata de que el recadero de la tienda de la esquina se meta en una hipoteca de 40 millones por un piso biego, como era norma entonces.



Pero bueno,igual fue Aznar uno a uno poniendoles una pistola en el pecho para que una pareja con dos nominas se metiesen en un duplex,un todoterreno y una moto de gran cilindrada.
Que estamos en España,somos diferentes.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Pero bueno,igual fue Aznar uno a uno poniendoles una pistola en el pecho para que una pareja con dos nominas se metiesen en un duplex,un todoterreno y una moto de gran cilindrada.
> Que estamos en España,somos diferentes.



Pero un ministro de Aznar si que dijo que no habia burbuja inmobialiaria cuando la habia.


----------



## The Sentry (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero si estan repitiendo de bocs todos los dias que son muy machistas y racistas, eso os suena de puta madre a los fachas de mierda. Eso es hacer campaña electoral entre la derecha.
> 
> Lo que los fachas estais tan acomplejados y mariconizados por la propaganda progre que os pensais que eso son ataques.
> 
> Que es normal que no lo entiendas por el retraso que. Gastais los faxas.



Abertzale desenmascarado, lefado y al ignore.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero si estan repitiendo de bocs todos los dias que son muy machistas y racistas, eso os suena de puta madre a los fachas de mierda. Eso es hacer campaña electoral entre la derecha.
> 
> Lo que los fachas estais tan acomplejados y mariconizados por la propaganda progre que os pensais que eso son ataques.
> 
> Que es normal que no lo entiendas por el retraso que. Gastais los faxas.




Fachas fachas alerta alerta


Que suerte tienes que los fachas no vayan a tocar poder nunca y tengamos al sucedáneo de vox.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

@The Sentry y @Heisenberg92 jajajajajaja pobres mariconas que os he hecho llorar jajajjaa


----------



## Vanatico (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero un ministro de Aznar si que dijo que no habia burbuja inmobialiaria cuando la habia.



Pues seguro que si y mas de uno.
Y ZP que no habia crisis alguna,etc,etc.
Pero en un pais donde no existia ni existe la cultura del esfuerzo y el ahorro entre los jovenes,les puedes decir misa.
En España sin un piso y un coche no eras nadie.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> @The Sentry y @Heisenberg92 jajajajajaja pobres mariconas que os he hecho llorar jajajjaa




Ves preparando el culo que vox gobernara España tarde o temprano


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

y que es eso tan fantastico que va a traer vox??

porque el tema de inmigrantes y los chiringuitos lgtbi que tanto critican son migajas en los presupuestos generales

me van a dar paguitas para el combustible??

me van a abaratar el precio de la vivienda??

me van a hacer pagar menos impuestos y tener mas recursos??

que va a pasar con la sanidad que quieren privatizar

los niños van a tener que ir separados a la escuela y rezar a dios todos los dias??

los domingos a misa y despues a los toros ??

voy a cobrar mas dinero por mi trabajo , gracias a que esos inmigrantes sabandijas ya no estan y que los chiringuitas ya no hay que pagarlos??


que los voxeros me iluminen , porque no veo que hablen de estas cosas


----------



## hyugaa (27 Mar 2022)

No entiendo quel PP tenga todavia votantes


----------



## OCALO (27 Mar 2022)

no me lo creo.
Luego todo el mundo votando ppsoemos y ruina de nuevo.







LO MISMO DE SIEMPRE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Por mucho que pretendan disimular los ciclos económicos es algo que está diseñado los despachos.

Ahora toca inflación , que viene siendo lo mismo que una quita bancaria


Millones de personas en España desean una fuerte inflación : los que tienen deudas.

De la misma manera que devalúa el valor del dinero de los ahorros , también devalúa las deudas. Y en España hay muchísimas personas con una hipoteca descomunal que triplica el valor real del piso.

Como la trama financiera del rescate bancario ya pasó y ahora es mucho más eficiente para saquear a España , el endeudamiento por el coronavirus y la guerra, probablemente la vivienda vuelva a su precio real.

Seguirá costando 300.000 € pero un camarero ganará 10.000 al mes.


----------



## elviejo (27 Mar 2022)

Apuesto por una coalición ppsoe que van a hacer los recortes más brutales de la historia.

Quién ha hierro mata...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

De nada sirve inyectar liquidez y regalar miles y miles de millones esperando que los viejos los distribuyan con pensiones estratosféricas , si estos lo meten todo en el banco y no circula.

Técnicamente es como si no existiese ese dinero.

El problema de los viejos es que son muy tacaños y creen que van a vivir eternamente.

Por eso en el momento que sientan que sus ahorros se devaluan, se darán prisa en convertirlos en productos y eso reactivaría la economía, por lo menos en teoría.

El experimento económico de Venezuela es muy interesante . Creo que lo tienen ahí a propósito a ver qué pasa.

La misma manera que España es otro campo de experimento de ingeniería social en el aspecto del feminismo etcétera


----------



## adal86 (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Para Vox sois poco mas que moros con taparrabos.... Jajajajjajaj



Pues ya nos tienen en mejor consideración que los demás...


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y que es eso tan fantastico que va a traer vox??
> 
> porque el tema de inmigrantes y los chiringuitos lgtbi que tanto critican son migajas en los presupuestos generales




Mira algún que otro _fantastico_ ejemplo:




​


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




y todo eso con que dinero y con que presupuestos?? porque te puedo prometer la luna tambien


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pues ya nos tienen en mejor consideración que los demás...



Yo como gane Bocs en Canarias no pienso compraros un platano de esos feos que sacais alla en la vida. Ni irme de vacaciones. 

Boicot total a guanchuches de los webos.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> feldene flash dijo:
> 
> 
> > y que es eso tan fantastico que va a traer vox??
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## adal86 (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo como gane Bocs en Canarias no pienso compraros un platano de esos feos que sacais alla en la vida. Ni irme de vacaciones.
> 
> Boicot total a guanchuches de los webos.



Dudo mucho que un tipo que forea en burbuja, que tiene como nick "pollepolle", y que escribe como si fuera un retrasado tenga capacidad de influir lo más mínimo en la producción platanera de Canarias.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > feldene flash dijo:
> ...





ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




y lo de la constitucion ?? el estado autonomico??

van a cambiar la constitucion para formar un estado federalizado??


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




claro , gastos superfluos nada , menos los suyos y los de su sindicato slidaridad o sus chiringuitos de violencia intrafamiliar

eso se paga con el aire


----------



## Nudels (27 Mar 2022)

Hablar ahora es tontería, la gente no tiene memoria , lo que cuenta es los últimos 20 días antes de las elecciones y el psoe se la jugará a repartir prebendas a todo Dios así como destapar alguna noticia bomba en contra de sus adversarios ya que controla muchos medios. 
Ganaran De nuevo


----------



## machotafea (27 Mar 2022)

"Confío en ellos", confías en unos judíos? Eres subnormal? 

Prácticamente todos los hezpañoles sois subnormales.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ciberecovero dijo:
> ...




Y más _fantasticos_ ejemplos de _migajas_ a eliminar:

​


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Y más _fantasticos_ ejemplos de _migajas_ a eliminar:
> 
> ​




te falta decirme como van a hacer todo eso bajando impuestos y a quienes

te falta decirme si van a cambiar la constitucion o si van a dejar la union europea

te falñta decirme como van a financiar la sanidad y la educacion y las infraestructuras del estado , que si bajas impuestos , es complicado

te falta decirme cuanto voy a cobrar , si me van a subir el sueldo o si vioy a tener ayudas para comprarme una casa o vivir de alquiler

que prometer es muy facil

gobernar ya...


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y más _fantasticos_ ejemplos de _migajas_ a eliminar:
> ...






ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




20.000.000 + 14.000.000 = 34.000.000 de Euros en bajada de impuestos.




Barrio Sesamo - Nacido para Sumar
​


----------



## Furymundo (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alcazar (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A final de año Vox ciudagramizado por los medios para que gane el pp de Feijoo que son los que quieren que gobierne las elites.



Si te fijas, C's contó con un importante respaldo de los medios, mientras que Vox tiene la misma cuota de pantalla que el PNV.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Si te fijas, C's contó con un importante respaldo de los medios, mientras que Vox tiene la misma cuota de pantalla que el PNV.



En cuanto Cs no quiso gobernar con la pzoe, los medios empezaron a ignorarlo y empezar a hablar masivamente dr vox de lo malotes que eran poniendo tuits sobre los racistas y machistas que eran. 

Les hicieron la campaña gratis para que se pasaran todos de cs a vox. Como aqui ha paso que eran todos de ciudagramos mientras Rivera tenia posibilidades de ganar. Uno de los ejemplos mas ridiculos fue el subnormal de Nota. Se tuvo que cambiar de nick de la cantidad de rabo naranja que mamo.

Y en cuanto a la ultraderecha, en España ha habido siempre partidos de ultraderecha con cierta base social, que han sido sistematicamente ignorados por los medios. Tenemos a Democracia Nacional o España 2000. Totalmente absorvidos por vox. 

A estos partidos nunca se les dio bola porque no estaban controlados por el pp. Pero Vox, partido para recoger la abstencion del pp, es una creacion pepera al 100%. Abascal como politico se formo en el PP y sabe perfectamente a quien se debe y a quien tiene que servir. Jamas se le ocurrira estar por encima del pp.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Pero bueno,igual fue Aznar uno a uno poniendoles una pistola en el pecho para que una pareja con dos nominas se metiesen en un duplex,un todoterreno y una moto de gran cilindrada.
> Que estamos en España,somos diferentes.



Más o menos.
Porque en menos de dos años se eliminaron de un plumazo las numerosas VPO construidas hasta entonces durante los 80 y que permitieron el acceso a la vivienda no a gente pobre sino a clases medias (con sus 90m2 habitables, garaje y demás).
Ese hueco propició el boom hipotecario, que antes no existia.
Algo que fue desinteresado y filantrópico.
De hecho, en la dictadura las casas se compraban con letras.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Mar 2022)

Probablemente tenga 120 pero el software va a intentar dejarlo entre 90-100.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (27 Mar 2022)

Subestimais mucho el borreguismo del Español medio... este pais es socialista y hay poco que hacer, meteroslo en la cabeza, da igual lo que haga el psoe, siempre seguira saliendo.


----------



## Alcazar (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En cuanto Cs no quiso gobernar con la pzoe, los medios empezaron a ignorarlo y empezar a hablar masivamente dr vox de lo malotes que eran poniendo tuits sobre los racistas y machistas que eran.
> 
> Les hicieron la campaña gratis para que se pasaran todos de cs a vox. Como aqui ha paso que eran todos de ciudagramos mientras Rivera tenia posibilidades de ganar. Uno de los ejemplos mas ridiculos fue el subnormal de Nota. Se tuvo que cambiar de nick de la cantidad de rabo naranja que mamo.
> 
> ...



Entonces, según tu teoría, para dejar caer a Vox empezarán a decir lo tolerantes, resilientes y ecofeministas que son?


----------



## todoayen (27 Mar 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Subestimais mucho el borreguismo del Español medio... este pais es socialista y hay poco que hacer, meteroslo en la cabeza, da igual lo que haga el psoe, siempre seguira saliendo.



Y una polla, también era beato y la gente ahora ya no va a la iglesia.
Lo único que nunca cambia es que todo cambia.
La iglesia socialista está tocando a su fin.


----------



## machotafea (27 Mar 2022)

Mira: eres un HIJO DE PUTA. Tu madre EJERCE a sus 70 años. Hace mamadas sin la postiza. 

Espero haberte respetado.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (27 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Y una polla, también era beato y la gente ahora ya no va a la iglesia.
> Lo único que nunca cambia es que todo cambia.
> La iglesia socialista está tocando a su fin.



Soñar es gratis.. en todo caso el cambio vendra cuando los langostos ya no puedan votar, suena feo pero es la realidad, la inmensa mayoria de jubilados votan AL PARTIDO SOCIALISTA, os guste o no.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Entonces, según tu teoría, para dejar caer a Vox empezarán a decir lo tolerantes, resilientes y ecofeministas que son?



Usando similes taurinos le meteran un errejonazo del bueno como han hecho con Ayuso para que deje de mearse fuera del tiesto. 

Pero vamos, que tal como estan montados los aparatos de propaganda del 78, con solo sacar a Feijoo por todos lados y dejar de hablar de Santivago, los votantes de derechas volveran al pp pouco a pouco.


----------



## Decipher (27 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que un tipo que forea en burbuja, que tiene como nick "pollepolle", y que escribe como si fuera un retrasado tenga capacidad de influir lo más mínimo en la producción platanera de Canarias.



Bueno, si dejase de comer pollas y empezase a comer plátanos en su lugar, podria llegar a influir.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Las Palmas siempre ha tenido tendencia de derechas, sobre todo la isla de Gran Canaria y mas concretamente la capital Las Palmas de G.C. (un tercio de la provincia vive en la capital). El resto del territorio se reparte entre izmierda y nacionalismo que trata de parasitar a la economia productiva.
> 
> Santa Cruz de Tenerife es nacionalista sin dudas.
> 
> Y en cuanto a si es sorprendente, la respuesta es no. Son las islas mas cercanas a Marruecos, las que reciben mas moros, las que mas producen y las mas parasitadas en favor de las islas occidentales, las que mas tienen que perder, las que menos complejos tienen y por tanto las menos manipulables (dentro de los limites de un español estandar) a la hora de condicionar su voto para evitar a la esssstrema derecha. Vox ganara en Las Palmas.



Santa Cruz ciudad si, pero como provincia está más repartido. Tener en cuenta que la capital provincial como mucho es el 1/5 del total de habitantes. Aquí la población está más repartida.


----------



## feldene flash (27 Mar 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Subestimais mucho el borreguismo del Español medio... este pais es socialista y hay poco que hacer, meteroslo en la cabeza, da igual lo que haga el psoe, siempre seguira saliendo.




despues gana la derecha a base de mentiras , subiendote impuestos y quitandote derechos laborales con una corrupcion galopante que no cesa

igual el socialismo aun con la mierda que es , es lo menos malo 

a menos que consideres la epoca de aznar la caña y no veas el desastre que supuso para el pais


----------



## gabrielo (27 Mar 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Soñar es gratis.. en todo caso el cambio vendra cuando los langostos ya no puedan votar, suena feo pero es la realidad, la inmensa mayoria de jubilados votan AL PARTIDO SOCIALISTA, os guste o no.



hay otra cosa que puede pasar que la pensión baje un 20 o un 30 por ciento lo que intentaran es ponerles irpf que creo que no tienen y ahí tendrán 20000 millones de recortes.


----------



## todoayen (27 Mar 2022)

Solo media España es socialista y de esa media, la mitad es por interés.
Espera que se acabe el dinero.


----------



## Perroviolin (27 Mar 2022)

Anda q no se le ha visto el plumero al arquitecto pero desdd el pfincipio...
La psoe se suicida politicamebte. Podemos dederecha calentando para parchear y repescar ilusos esactamente igual que hizo podemos pero a luego de hacer virar el pais a la derecha y todo servido para politicas de mano dura. Es de un descarao que da la sensacion de que el arquitecto esta ya medio chocho de lo simplon y zafio qie ha sido esta ultina respecada con los nuevos partidos... 

Se que le teneis fe a voxs.. Yo no. De hecho no creo que vuelva a votar en general.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Mar 2022)

Eso es mentira

El CIS dice que VOX esta en el 14% y el PSOE en el 30%


----------



## auricooro (27 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Si hay una cosa que no falla en este país es que cuando las cosas empiezan a ir medio bien vuelve a salir el PSOE. ¿Por qué? Pues yo he oído ya a bastante gente (Mujeres sobre todo) que van cambiando el voto en función del panorama "cuando hay crisis el PP que son los que mejor saben solucionarlo, cuando la cosa remonta el PSOE que con ellos gobernando se vive mejor"
> 
> Con VOX o con cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente hay que despedir infinidad de funcionarios, bajar salarios públicos, pensiones, estómagos agradecidos al paro. Es un suicidio electoral, la gente coherente quizá a pesar de ver que les ha tocado arrimar el hombro y dar el callo como nunca entiendan que esta era la única solución y el camino. EL borrego medio volverá a votar hacer el gandul y que la historia se repita, y estamos hablando de gente neutral, los paguiteros y los de la red clientelar no cambian su voto ni de coña porque son el propio PSOE.



Me ha recordado a la típica dieta de la charo promedio. Cuando se pone muy gorda está una semana sin comer, y luego a volver a comer mierda, bollería, grasas trans, precocinados... Hasta que vuelve a ponerse gordaca y otra semana sin comer.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues ahora le queda una España arruinada que va a ser difícil de volver a levantar.
> 
> Se va a comer lo peor de la crisis , y si consiguen recuperar, volverán los socialistas a robar la pasta para sus jefes



Con un plan verdaderamente atrevido, a la par que relativamente fácil de realizar, se podría sortear la crisis y convertirnos en una verdadera potencia económica. Por ejemplo, explotación de uranio, tierras raras, oro, plata, gas y petróleo (que los hay en territorios españoles, en algunos casos mucho más de lo que creemos, pero hasta ahora no se ha dejado explotar). Volver a nuestros cultivos tradicionales de cereales (éramos el granero de Europa con los romanos y hoy vemos su importancia), junto a la producción ganadera y lechera, todo ello arrebatado por las cuotas artificiales que benefician a agricultores o ganaderos franceses y alemanes. Desaparición o recorte hasta el mínimo imprescindible de autonomías y administraciones duplicadas y triplicadas. Control de la corrupción de todo tipo (exclusivamente en este apartado, se calcula entre 60.000 y 100.000 millones anuales). Solo con estas cosas, podríamos tener jubilaciones universales del máximo actual para todos. Eso haría que cualquier persona se arriesgara a emprender de verdad, generando más riqueza al mismo tiempo –además de innovación, investigación, descubrimiento de nuevos procedimientos, etc.– , al saber que, en caso de que la cosa no le vaya bien, al menos, en el final de su vida esa persona no se verá abandonada y en la miseria como pasa ahora en muchos casos, aunque hayas cotizado durante 25 años (realmente cotizas toda la vida y todos, pues hasta un cartón de vino tiene impuestos). El estado no tendría que robar el dinero producido por las personas vía impuestos, pues tales explotaciones y procedimientos generarían la suficiente cantidad de recursos para que no fuera necesario el latrocinio actual. La experiencia vital de cada persona sería mucho más satisfactoria, lo que también fomentaría una mayor cohesión y esfuerzo por el bien común que permitiría enfrentar crisis de todo tipo con mayores posibilidades de éxito.
En fin, es solo una idea.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Con un plan verdaderamente atrevido, a la par que relativamente fácil de realizar, se podría sortear la crisis y convertirnos en una verdadera potencia económica. Por ejemplo, explotación de uranio, tierras raras, oro, plata, gas y petróleo (que los hay en territorios españoles, en algunos casos mucho más de lo que creemos, pero hasta ahora no se ha dejado explotar). Volver a nuestros cultivos tradicionales de cereales (éramos el granero de Europa con los romanos y hoy vemos su importancia), junto a la producción ganadera y lechera, todo ello arrebatado por las cuotas artificiales que benefician a agricultores o ganaderos franceses y alemanes. Desaparición o recorte hasta el mínimo imprescindible de autonomías y administraciones duplicadas y triplicadas. Control de la corrupción de todo tipo (exclusivamente en este apartado, se calcula entre 60.000 y 100.000 millones anuales). Solo con estas cosas, podríamos tener jubilaciones universales del máximo actual para todos. Eso haría que cualquier persona se arriesgara a emprender de verdad, generando más riqueza al mismo tiempo –además de innovación, investigación, descubrimiento de nuevos procedimientos, etc.– , al saber que, en caso de que la cosa no le vaya bien, al menos, en el final de su vida esa persona no se verá abandonada y en la miseria como pasa ahora en muchos casos, aunque hayas cotizado durante 25 años (realmente cotizas toda la vida y todos, pues hasta un cartón de vino tiene impuestos). El estado no tendría que robar el dinero producido por las personas vía impuestos, pues tales explotaciones y procedimientos generarían la suficiente cantidad de recursos para que no fuera necesario el latrocinio actual. La experiencia vital de cada persona sería mucho más satisfactoria, lo que también fomentaría una mayor cohesión y esfuerzo por el bien común que permitiría enfrentar crisis de todo tipo con mayores posibilidades de éxito.
> En fin, es solo una idea.



Necesitas que haya mucha voluntad para hacerlo que ni Vox tendrá, una mayoría absolutísima y salir de la UE. Casi nada.

Sólo lo verás si nos invitan a irnos de la UE y porque no nos quede otro remedio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Con un plan verdaderamente atrevido, a la par que relativamente fácil de realizar, se podría sortear la crisis y convertirnos en una verdadera potencia económica. Por ejemplo, explotación de uranio, tierras raras, oro, plata, gas y petróleo (que los hay en territorios españoles, en algunos casos mucho más de lo que creemos, pero hasta ahora no se ha dejado explotar). Volver a nuestros cultivos tradicionales de cereales (éramos el granero de Europa con los romanos y hoy vemos su importancia), junto a la producción ganadera y lechera, todo ello arrebatado por las cuotas artificiales que benefician a agricultores o ganaderos franceses y alemanes. Desaparición o recorte hasta el mínimo imprescindible de autonomías y administraciones duplicadas y triplicadas. Control de la corrupción de todo tipo (exclusivamente en este apartado, se calcula entre 60.000 y 100.000 millones anuales). Solo con estas cosas, podríamos tener jubilaciones universales del máximo actual para todos. Eso haría que cualquier persona se arriesgara a emprender de verdad, generando más riqueza al mismo tiempo –además de innovación, investigación, descubrimiento de nuevos procedimientos, etc.– , al saber que, en caso de que la cosa no le vaya bien, al menos, en el final de su vida esa persona no se verá abandonada y en la miseria como pasa ahora en muchos casos, aunque hayas cotizado durante 25 años (realmente cotizas toda la vida y todos, pues hasta un cartón de vino tiene impuestos). El estado no tendría que robar el dinero producido por las personas vía impuestos, pues tales explotaciones y procedimientos generarían la suficiente cantidad de recursos para que no fuera necesario el latrocinio actual. La experiencia vital de cada persona sería mucho más satisfactoria, lo que también fomentaría una mayor cohesión y esfuerzo por el bien común que permitiría enfrentar crisis de todo tipo con mayores posibilidades de éxito.
> En fin, es solo una idea.



Es indudable que España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas . 
Concretamente tan pronto Juan Carlos tocó el poder, España perdió su soberanía. 

No quieren un país fuerte sino un país dependiente y siempre al borde de la quiebra . 

A gran escala es lo que los ingleses y americanos hicieron con el imperio iberoamericano financiando a los llamados libertadores que provocaron guerras en todos los países y el enfrentamiento entre su población destruyendo todo lo construido hasta entonces .

El resultado fue que la primera potencia mundial se convirtió en el estercolero tercermundista que sigue siendo actualmente. Eso permitió que los Ingleses y americanos se convirtiesen en la primera potencia . Un cambio en el orden mundial como está sucediendo ahora en beneficio de China y sus aliados.

En España las graves tensiones territoriales que técnicamente han convertido en traidores y enemigos a millones de españoles , son financiadas igualmente desde fuera , lo inexplicable es que sean consentidas por el gobierno central, lo que indica que son vasallos de sus jefes que les dan las indicaciones . 
Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los catalanes y los vascos, habría 700 países enfrentados entre sí y unos 300 grupos terroristas como ETA.

Igualmente Estados Unidos que no permitiría que California se independizase o cualquier otro estado como pretenden los anormales antiespañoles que además cobran del erario público. 

Para que España avanzase , tendría que empezar por echar a todos los traidores y sacarse de encima a quien nos oprime y saquea una vez tras otra.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Necesitas que haya mucha voluntad para hacerlo que ni Vox tendrá, una mayoría absolutísima y salir de la UE. Casi nada.
> 
> Sólo lo verás si nos invitan a irnos de la UE y porque no nos quede otro remedio.



Sí, tal vez sea así. Por eso uno de los presidentes más nefastos que hemos tenido ha sido Rajoy, que tuvo esa mayoría y no hizo nada, ni lo intentó. Es más, incumplió su programa, su contrato con los electores -como Almeida- cuando habló de bajada de impuestos o quitar las estúpidas y liberticidas leyes antitabaco (preámbulo y prueba para los encierros y prohibiciones de pandemia). Lo de salir de la UE, tal vez no fuera necesario, con la suficiente capacidad negociadora y un par de ovarios para defenderla, como se hizo de alguna manera en Maastrich.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es indudable que España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas .
> Concretamente tan pronto Juan Carlos tocó el poder, España perdió su soberanía.
> 
> No quieren un país fuerte sino un país dependiente y siempre al borde de la quiebra .
> ...



Solo puedo darte la razón, pues lo que dices no es un planteamiento, son hechos constatados y, ante los hechos, no cabe interpretaciones, tal vez, solo explicaciones de lo acontecido.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es indudable que España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas .
> Concretamente tan pronto Juan Carlos tocó el poder, España perdió su soberanía.
> 
> No quieren un país fuerte sino un país dependiente y siempre al borde de la quiebra .
> ...



España perdió su soberanía en el momento en que Franco permitió las bases yanquis.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Sí, tal vez sea así. Por eso uno de los presidentes más nefastos que hemos tenido ha sido Rajoy, que tuvo esa mayoría y no hizo nada, ni lo intentó. Es más, incumplió su programa, su contrato con los electores -como Almeida- cuando habló de bajada de impuestos o quitar las estúpidas y liberticidas leyes antitabaco (preámbulo y prueba para los encierros y prohibiciones de pandemia). Lo de salir de la UE, tal vez no fuera necesario, con la suficiente capacidad negociadora y un par de ovarios para defenderla, como se hizo de alguna manera en Maastrich.



Un país absolutamente dependiente no está en condiciones de negociar nada.


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Mar 2022)

El PP se ha suicidado, posiblemente obligado, con lo de Feijoo.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Un país absolutamente dependiente no está en condiciones de negociar nada.



Sí. Tienes razón. Por eso hay que empezar en algún momento y por algún sitio, aunque no sea el lugar ideal que representaría esa mayoría absoluta y credibilidad como estado y nación. Un buen comienzo sería, al menos, que los dos partidos políticos que nos han traído hasta aquí, más el otro que ha gobernado con uno de ellos y que ha demostrado no ser capaz de hacer nada que no sea en beneficio propio, no vuelvan a gobernar. Sería un principio para lograr lo que hablamos al principio. Es por no perder la última esperanza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> España perdió su soberanía en el momento en que Franco permitió las bases yanquis.



No. Las bases fueron a cambio de dinero del plan Marshall y porqué en ese momento a los yanquis les dio por enfrenarse a los rusos . 

España no fue conquistada hasta que mataron a Carrero Blanco . Un atentado muy espectacular precisamente para atemorizar al establishment de la época . De ser un simple crimen puesto que el presidente andaba sin escolta e iba todos los días a misa, no habría dado tan buen resultado.

Metieron como títere a Juan Carlos , el equivalente a Zelenski y les fue personalmente a entregar la soberanía al parlamento americano donde le aplaudieron en un ritual muy parecido al que sucedió el otro día . El problema de Zelenski es que no es una figura de poder creíble a pesar de que por lo visto lleva años haciendo el payaso en la tele . En España funcionó porque acostumbrados a la reverencia del caudillo , les colaron a su magestad el Sha de Persia, quiero decir el rey absoluto puesto que en él concentraron todos los poderes para poder arrebatarlos de un plumazo. 

Luego le dieron una patada en el culo y lo dejaron mangonear mientras le entretenían con putas y lo grababan en vídeo para poder chantajearlo si se diese el caso como estoy seguro que hicieron con Rajoy .













__





Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu


https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No. Las bases fueron a cambio de dinero del plan Marshall y porqué en ese momento a los yanquis les dio por enfrenarse a los rusos .
> 
> España no fue conquistada hasta que mataron a Carrero Blanco . Un atentado muy espectacular precisamente para atemorizar al establishment de la época . De ser un simple crimen puesto que el presidente andaba sin escolta e iba todos los días a misa, no habría dado tan buen resultado.
> 
> ...



Es un claro reconocimiento de la incapacidad para autodefenderse o autosustentarse. El dinero nunca llega gratis.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es indudable que España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas .
> Concretamente tan pronto Juan Carlos tocó el poder, España perdió su soberanía.
> 
> No quieren un país fuerte sino un país dependiente y siempre al borde de la quiebra .
> ...



Muy bien observado. La zona de Texas tiene una riqueza muy importante, y hay un cierto movimiento en pro de separarse de los Estados Unidos (la llaman la Lone Star), no solamente por gestión de dinero, sino por ser muy diferente en pensamiento e ideología a otras regiones. Si ese movimiento hiciera un conato de secesión el ejército iría inmediatamente a mantener la unidad del país, mientras que otros países alimentarían el enfrentamiento.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Muy bien observado. La zona de Texas tiene una riqueza muy importante, y hay un cierto movimiento en pro de separarse de los Estados Unidos (la llaman la Lone Star), no solamente por gestión de dinero, sino por ser muy diferente en pensamiento e ideología a otras regiones. Si ese movimiento hiciera un conato de secesión el ejército iría inmediatamente a mantener la unidad del país, mientras que otros países alimentarían el enfrentamiento.








'Texit', el movimiento independentista que puede sacudir los cimientos de Estados Unidos


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Muy bien observado. La zona de Texas tiene una riqueza muy importante, y hay un cierto movimiento en pro de separarse de los Estados Unidos (la llaman la Lone Star), no solamente por gestión de dinero, sino por ser muy diferente en pensamiento e ideología a otras regiones. Si ese movimiento hiciera un conato de secesión el ejército iría inmediatamente a mantener la unidad del país, mientras que otros países alimentarían el enfrentamiento.



Teniendo en cuenta que antes de la independencia de Texas todo este territorio mexicano fue parte del imperio español que destruyeron los ingleses y americanos al financiar los movimientos independentistas


INDEPENDENCIA DE TEXAS

Todo comenzó en 1846 cuando las pretensiones expansionistas de Estados Unidos le llevaron a introducirse en México, un país desgastado tras 11 años de guerra que puso fin al dominio español en el país latinoamericano (1810-1821).
Con la independencia mexicana, Texas quedó enmarcado en el Estado mexicano de Coahuila y Texas, uno de los 19 que componían el país durante la Primera República Federal (1823-1835).
Sin embargo, Texas declaró su independencia en 1836 tras varios mesas de guerra con México, formándose así la República texana después de que EEUU rechazara su anexión al tratarse de un estado esclavista.
Finalmente, en 1845, el por entonces presidente norteamericano James K. Polk declaró la anexión de Texas a Estados Unidos. Pero México nunca reconoció esta unión, declaró este acto como hostil y rompió las relaciones diplomáticas con la nación vecina.
Estados Unidos, por su parte, pretendió negociar la compra de Alta California y Nuevo México, hecho ignorado por el gobierno mexicano de la época a cargo de José Joaquín Herrera.

Después de la guerra con Estados Unidos . Se firmó un tratado que estableció que México cedería más de la mitad de su territorio, que comprende la totalidad de lo que hoy son los estados de California, Nevada, Utah, Nuevo México y Texas, y partes de Arizona, Colorado, Wyoming, Kansas y Oklahoma.

Además, México renunció a todo reclamo sobre Texas y la frontera internacional se estableció en el río Bravo. Como compensación, los Estados Unidos pagaron 15 millones de dólares por daños al territorio mexicano durante la guerra.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (27 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> despues gana la derecha a base de mentiras , subiendote impuestos y quitandote derechos laborales con una corrupcion galopante que no cesa
> 
> igual el socialismo aun con la mierda que es , es lo menos malo
> 
> a menos que consideres la epoca de aznar la caña y no veas el desastre que supuso para el pais



El pp es socialista tambien, es lo mismo que el psoe, acaso el psoe no sube impuestos?, a mi lo que no sea votar al juan ramon rallo o javier milei no me interesa, yo ya mentalmente me sali de la matrix.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> España perdió su soberanía en el momento en que Franco permitió las bases yanquis.



Ya pero empezamos a comer.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya pero empezamos a comer.



Claro, ese fue el precio a pagar para comer.


----------



## Skara (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Un país absolutamente dependiente no está en condiciones de negociar nada.



Incluso en dependencia económica altísima se puede mantener la dignidad y no ser un vasallo fervoroso. Algo, y más, se puede hacer siempre pero se necesitan al mando gente con mucha pericia, la voluntad firme de hacerlo y, sobre todo, que no estén hechos de material corruptible. Mirlos blancos.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

Skara dijo:


> Incluso en dependencia económica altísima se puede mantener la dignidad y no ser un vasallo fervoroso. Algo, y más, se puede hacer siempre pero se necesitan al mando gente con mucha pericia, la voluntad firme de hacerlo y, sobre todo, que no estén hechos de material corruptible. Mirlos blancos.



No pides nada...


----------



## Skara (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> No pides nada...



Fíjate que hemos llegado al punto de considerar que lo que sería exigible como normal nos parece un imposible. Nos han envilecido hasta la percepción.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Mar 2022)

Skara dijo:


> Fíjate que hemos llegado al punto de considerar que lo que sería exigible como normal nos parece un imposible. Nos han envilecido hasta la percepción.



Siempre me ha gustado esta canción. De hecho la pongo de vez en cuando por aquí, aunque pasa desapercibida. Es una verdad absoluta y una gran lección de vida y de cómo funciona el mundo.


----------



## Chino Negro (27 Mar 2022)

Solo espero que venga alguien de Europa y me diga elige cualquier nacionalidad que quieras porque España esta acabada.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que antes de la independencia de Texas todo este territorio mexicano fue parte del imperio español que destruyeron los ingleses y americanos al financiar los movimientos independentistas
> 
> 
> INDEPENDENCIA DE TEXAS
> ...



Y los yankees, que nunca pierden oportunidad de hacer propaganda, filmaron el bodrio infumable de El Álamo, pintando a John Wayne y su banda como la resistencia heroica cuando eran unos colonos apoderándose del territorio.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Mar 2022)

Ojalá ganen y se vea la verdadera cara de Pagascal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Y los yankees, que nunca pierden oportunidad de hacer propaganda, filmaron el bodrio infumable de El Álamo, pintando a John Wayne y su banda como la resistencia heroica cuando eran unos colonos apoderándose del territorio.



Vivimos en una gran fición .
No quiere sabios sólo quieren esclavos y adaptan el conocimiento de cualquier tema a lo que a ellos les conviene.

La misma manera que desde nuestro punto de vista el mundo islámico vive en una estrambotica cosmovisión, a nosotros nos pasa lo mismo.

Lo que presentan en el bachillerato no es filosofía . es un batiburrillo indescifrable cuya única finalidad es confundir y espantar a los chavales de la verdadera filosofía y sus sabias enseñanzas para la vida y que no se les ocurra tocarla el resto de su vida.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Mar 2022)

¡Qué viene Vox!


La encuesta que publicó ayer esta casa ha producido insomnio en el PP. Pobrecitos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Siempre me ha gustado esta canción. De hecho la pongo de vez en cuando por aquí, aunque pasa desapercibida. Es una verdad absoluta y una gran lección de vida y de cómo funciona el mundo.



a mi me encanta la version de julio sosa


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Mar 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Subestimais mucho el borreguismo del Español medio... este pais es socialista y hay poco que hacer, meteroslo en la cabeza, da igual lo que haga el psoe, siempre seguira saliendo.



EL PSOE siempre ha necesitado de un empujoncito para llegar al poder (23F, 11M, moción de censura acojonante), España no es tan socialista como muchos piensan, el problema es que desde el 78 la derecha ha tenido mucho miedo a que le llamen franquista y despues de tanto tiempo y sobre todo despues de sobreusar ese argumento durante los ultimos cinco años ya no tiene efectos sobre el electorado


----------



## tocafa (27 Mar 2022)

El verdadero cambio en España será cuando gobierne Vox, pero por mucho que gane elecciones si no tiene mayoría absoluta no gobernará porque el PP se aliará con el PSOE.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Con un plan verdaderamente atrevido, a la par que relativamente fácil de realizar, se podría sortear la crisis y convertirnos en una verdadera potencia económica. Por ejemplo, explotación de uranio, tierras raras, oro, plata, gas y petróleo (que los hay en territorios españoles, en algunos casos mucho más de lo que creemos, pero hasta ahora no se ha dejado explotar). Volver a nuestros cultivos tradicionales de cereales (éramos el granero de Europa con los romanos y hoy vemos su importancia), junto a la producción ganadera y lechera, todo ello arrebatado por las cuotas artificiales que benefician a agricultores o ganaderos franceses y alemanes. Desaparición o recorte hasta el mínimo imprescindible de autonomías y administraciones duplicadas y triplicadas. Control de la corrupción de todo tipo (exclusivamente en este apartado, se calcula entre 60.000 y 100.000 millones anuales). Solo con estas cosas, podríamos tener jubilaciones universales del máximo actual para todos. Eso haría que cualquier persona se arriesgara a emprender de verdad, generando más riqueza al mismo tiempo –además de innovación, investigación, descubrimiento de nuevos procedimientos, etc.– , al saber que, en caso de que la cosa no le vaya bien, al menos, en el final de su vida esa persona no se verá abandonada y en la miseria como pasa ahora en muchos casos, aunque hayas cotizado durante 25 años (realmente cotizas toda la vida y todos, pues hasta un cartón de vino tiene impuestos). El estado no tendría que robar el dinero producido por las personas vía impuestos, pues tales explotaciones y procedimientos generarían la suficiente cantidad de recursos para que no fuera necesario el latrocinio actual. La experiencia vital de cada persona sería mucho más satisfactoria, lo que también fomentaría una mayor cohesión y esfuerzo por el bien común que permitiría enfrentar crisis de todo tipo con mayores posibilidades de éxito.
> En fin, es solo una idea.



Como dijo Jack el destripador,..¡Vayamos por partes!

La explotación de Uranio, ok pero lo de las demás tierras raras es absurdo porque son super abundantes en toda la coprteza terrestre, se compran a China porque es donde es más barato extraer y venderlas. Solo si hubiera otro lugar (que no lo hay) aunque fuera un pelin mas caro podría pensarmelo para joder a los chinos pero España es carísimo

Lo de los cereales, bueno cuestión de precio, ahora que Ucrania no produce podría tener sentido cultiuvar tirgo en España sobre todo si Rusia toma toda la costa del mar Negro 

Leche, las cuotas lacteas ya no existen y España puede producir la leche que puede producir, es muy dificil en España construir las granjas lecheras qu ehay en Holanda y Francia por ejemplo, mucho más grandes que las españolas, super automatiadas pero quias con el tiempo poco a poco y si los politicos no meten el hocio igual empezamos a ver ese tipo de granjas y se recupera la producción pero lo veo difícil 

Lo de las pensiones, dejame que me descojone, la piramide de edad está totalmente invertida y no hay solución excepto permitir a la gente que capitalize sus ahorros cosa que si se hace sería matar al régimen del 78 directamente,ojala que algún dia se haga mientras nada que hacer


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Mar 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> El verdadero cambio en España será cuando gobierne Vox, pero por mucho que gane elecciones si no tiene mayoría absoluta no gobernará porque el PP se aliará con el PSOE.



Podría ser pero si el PP pacta una gran coalicion con el PSOE será su tumba


----------



## UnTreh (27 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Podría ser pero si el PP pacta una gran coalicion con el PSOE será su tumba



¿De verdad piensas que los votantes que quedan en el PP tienen algún tipo de criterio o línea roja?
Tienen un 10% de votos secuestrados, descontando que quizás los madrileños si que cambiarían de voto si pasa eso.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Podría ser pero si el PP pacta una gran coalicion con el PSOE será su tumba



Ya hemos visto que ocurrió con cs, y con el pp de Casado, fue hacerle ojitos a Sánchez y caer en barrena. 
Los del pp van a pactar con Vox, y si es necesario harán presidente a Abascal. Al tiempo.


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Mar 2022)

VOX mayoria absoluta.


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> ....PSOE



El PSOE es un partido constitucionalista y democrático, que es lo mismo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> ....PSOE



El PSOE es un partido constitucionalista y democrático, que es lo mismo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Madre mía... no te queda que tragar ni nada. Buf...



No, no me queda nada que tragar.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> ojalá



Así será. La gente terminará apedreando las sedes de VOX.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> ojalá



Así será. La gente terminará apedreando las sedes de VOX.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Comparar a vox con amanecer Dorado es como para meterte en el ignore y mira que vox me la suda.



Aunque unos hablen griego y los otros sólo lo practiquen entre sí; son lo mismo… Nazis de mierda.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> ven, ven a quemar
> 
> te estamos esperando



No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> ven, ven a quemar
> 
> te estamos esperando



No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> ven, ven a quemar
> 
> te estamos esperando



No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (27 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Urge que pase con la zorra de tu madre, SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Qué maricona eres


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arkaku-txo (27 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Aunque unos hablen griego y los otros sólo lo practiquen entre sí; son lo mismo… Nazis de mierda.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Deshumanizas con el término nazi para justificar tu intolerancia a quien no piensa como tú


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya hemos visto que ocurrió con cs, y con el pp de Casado, fue hacerle ojitos a Sánchez y caer en barrena.
> Los del pp van a pactar con Vox, y si es necesario harán presidente a Abascal. Al tiempo.



Jajajajajajajajaja

Bajo ningún concepto veras a la ppsoe pactar con vox, jamás.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Mar 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> El verdadero cambio en España será cuando gobierne Vox, pero por mucho que gane elecciones si no tiene mayoría absoluta no gobernará porque el PP se aliará con el PSOE.



Exacto, sólo hay dos partidos: VOX y psoe+filiales

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Cierto.Pero somos asi.
> Es la historia de España,todo lo que arregla la derecha lo estropea la izquierda.




Los llamados políticos no trabajan para la gente como nos quieren hacer creer , la mayoría son simples empleados de corporaciones supranacionales no saben ni lo que dicen , sólo siguen consignas y hacen bulto .
Individuos como Sánchez son brokers o hackers , caballos de Troya cuya finalidad es introducirse en los puestos ejecutivos de las naciones para poder saquearlas desde dentro, a veces con más disimulo que otras .
La gente tragará con todo como estamos viendo .

Las sucesivas " crisis económicas " son recogidas de beneficios como en la bolsa , después de que hubiese salido bien la enésima trama financiera : Ejemplo :

_atentados trenes de Atocha = hipotecas y rescate bancario de doscientos mil millones de euros,

golpe de estado a Rajo = coronavirus , vacunas y endeudamiento por generaciones 

Ucrania y envío de armas = entrada en la guerra , misilazos a España y expolio definitivo " para comprar armas para defendernos del nuevo Hitler " ._

Lo mismo es " derecha que izquierda " todos trabajan para los mismos jefes .
son alternancias de poder según convenga dependiendo de la etapa del ciclo económico .

Para simular que hay una democracia intentan dirigir el voto de la borregada , si no funciona como tienen previsto, hacen un descarado pucherazo como pasó con Trump puesto que tocaba otro títere para la guerra de Ucrania y lo que está por venir , y menos mal que ahora hay posibilidades tecnológicas para dar que no había en tiempos de Zapatero que llegó montado en los trenes de Atocha .

La trama judicial y a saber qué chantaje para espantar a Rajoy ( no quiero hablar de las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez ) ...
como en las siguientes elecciones tenía que seguir Sánchez para gestionar la prevista pandemia y la guerra , fulminaron a CIUDADANOS . ¿ qué hizo Rivera para tal desplome ? ¿ liarse con Malú ? pero si cae mucho mejor que la concubina Irene Montero ! me encantaría verla de ministra de algo : " ministra de cantes y bailes folclóricos por ejemplo "








Fases del ciclo económico

Cada *ciclo económico* está dividido en dos *fases* principales: una de desaceleración, caracterizada por una moderación de la actividad *económica* la cual se suele medir a través del producto interior bruto (PIB), y una de expansión o aceleración, que consiste en períodos de aumentos del nivel de actividad.

España está llena de traidores que se aliarían con el enemigo para destruir este país , ya no sólo me refiero a catalanes y vascos independentistas que si tuviesen un ejército habría una guerra de secesión sino a millones de infiltrados que trabajan para intereses extranjeros .

¿ de verdad alguien se cree otra cosa ? ¿ No se dan cuenta que con la enorme productividad del presente gracias a la tecnología , la mayor capacidad de trabajo y formación y que la gente sólo vive para trabajar , sería imposible que España esté como está ?
Si en la época de Franco , las familias tenían una media de 4 hijos , sólo trabajaba el hombre , además en trabajos muy poco productivos, sin haber tantos adelantos en la agricultura y ganadería , el transporte, los centros comerciales y en todos los ámbitos que abaratan la producción .


Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el *4 de Abril 2020 *mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
más de dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( aunque en Estados Unidos no cayó ninguna bomba ) y que ahora inician una guerra devastadora con la disculpa de Ucrania.
En el resto de los países ni se han enterado de la epidemia ni saben donde está Ucrania.

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*




*










El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Según la última encuesta de marzo el PSOE tendría 99 escaños, seguido por VOX, que sumaría 97. 

Si esta tendencia sigue habrá que prepararse para otro 11M. 

España no está preparada para que un partido que está al margen del establishment gane las Elecciones.


----------



## Decipher (28 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> El PSOE es un partido constitucionalista y democrático, que es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> El PSOE es un partido constitucionalista y democrático, que es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> No, no me queda nada que tragar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> Así será. La gente terminará apedreando las sedes de VOX.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> Así será. La gente terminará apedreando las sedes de VOX.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> Aunque unos hablen griego y los otros sólo lo practiquen entre sí; son lo mismo… Nazis de mierda.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> No me dejan acercarme a una sede de VOX porque canto mucho… No parezco subnormal y ya me distinguen.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





doubleblack dijo:


> Qué maricona eres
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Con el ojete ROJO.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (28 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja claro que sí SUBNORMAL.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



aquí el subnormal lo eres tú que no expones porqué no estás de acuerdo ya que muy inteligente no eres, debes ser un macaco al que le han regalado un dispositivo como premio por obedecer


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya hemos visto que ocurrió con cs, y con el pp de Casado, fue hacerle ojitos a Sánchez y caer en barrena.
> Los del pp van a pactar con Vox, y si es necesario harán presidente a Abascal. Al tiempo.



Si VOX saca 100 diputados y el PoPo 75 delo por seguro


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (28 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Con el ojete ROJO.



a este ya le han aplaudido en la cara y no por rojo, sino por subnormal


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (29 Mar 2022)

Va pasando el tiempo y va aumentando el número de autónomos asfixiados a impuestos , el número de padres que ven el nivel de mierda que trajo la multiculturalidad de la escuela.

Va pasando el tiempo y sigue subiendo el número de tíos falsamente denunciados.

Va pasando el tiempo y los barrios de la gente común se llenan de macheteros , las hijas no pueden salir con normalidad .

En fin pasa el tiempo , más gente se cae del guindo y más sube Vox .

¿ Encontrará la PSoe una forma burda de tapar todo eso?


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según la última encuesta de marzo el PSOE tendría 99 escaños, seguido por VOX, que sumaría 97.
> 
> Si esta tendencia sigue habrá que prepararse para otro 11M.
> 
> España no está preparada para que un partido que está al margen del establishment gane las Elecciones.



Si ocurre ese resultado el PSOE se irá a la oposición y empezará a estudiar como puede volver al poder mediante un empujoncito estilo 23F, 11 M o Moción de Censura, nunca llegará mediante unas elecciones limpias e incuestionables


----------



## Yomimo (29 Mar 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Son pajas mentales… VOX no va a gobernar NUNCA JAMÁS EN LA VIDA… Y eso es lo correcto.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que ya están comenzando la desactivación del partido. En Grecia, Amanecer Dorado pasó de ser segunda fuerza a estar fuera del parlamento en una legislatura. No podían ni montar sedes en los barrios porque se las quemaban y apedreaban. Urge que eso pase con la ultraderecha española.
> 
> ...



A ver atontao, Amanecer Dorado a VOX se parece como un huevo a una castaña, posiblemente no llegue a gobernar pero su influencia va ser fundamental, de hecho ya empieza a serlo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si ocurre ese resultado el PSOE se irá a la oposición y empezará a estudiar como puede volver al poder mediante un empujoncito estilo 23F, 11 M o Moción de Censura, nunca llegará mediante unas elecciones limpias e incuestionables



Tarea de vox es evitar que eso ocurra


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (29 Mar 2022)

Y aunque Vox no gobierne , ya empieza a levantarse todo ese silencio sobre temas que no se querían tratar: feminismo radical que busca privilegios , no igualdad.
Abuso de impuestos , ceguera ecológica, derroche administrativo...


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si ocurre ese resultado el PSOE se irá a la oposición y empezará a estudiar como puede volver al poder mediante un empujoncito estilo 23F, 11 M o Moción de Censura, nunca llegará mediante unas elecciones limpias e incuestionables



A dia de hoy la peña está ya resabiada, por eso ganaría VOX las elecciones, pero harán trampas.

Si ganando VOX hay un 11M o algo así, no se revivirá un voto hacia la izquierda, sino que la sociedad española se volvería definitivamente lo que hoy llaman ultraderechista, igual que en 1939.


----------



## favelados (30 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Sorprende Baleares?

Pero si han llenado las islas d argelinos


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Mar 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> A dia de hoy la peña está ya resabiada, por eso ganaría VOX las elecciones, pero harán trampas.
> 
> Si ganando VOX hay un 11M o algo así, no se revivirá un voto hacia la izquierda, sino que la sociedad española se volvería definitivamente lo que hoy llaman ultraderechista, igual que en 1939.



Nunca desestimes el lado oscuro de la Fuerza y mucho menos al PSOE es su afan de llegar al poder, son capaces de todo


----------



## todoayen (30 Mar 2022)

Hombre otra jornada de reflexión movidita y ya la gente lo tendría claro.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de la provincia de Las Palmas en Canarias y lo de Mallorca no es sorprendente ?



aquí solo se aprende a PALOS


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Mar 2022)

una cosa es que gane vox las elecciones y otra que gobierne, lo cual está bien porque la mierda se la tienen que comer los sociopatalistas y sus amigues.

por otro lado vox, como se ha dicho, debe dedicarse, además de machacar a estos malnacidos, a la pedagogía, porque la gente tiene que entender que hacer las cosas tan mal durante tanto tiempo tiene consecuencias y la situación no puede enderezarse en una legislatura, ni en varias. es una carrera de fondo de décadas perdidas.

habeis visto lo que han hehco con la ley de educación? van a destruir españa hasta los cimientos. ni tan mal, asi podremos levantarla de nuevo con el terreno ya despejado.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

Aquí Dan mayoría absoluta








Sánchez acusa el desgaste por la crisis: PP y Vox sumarían mayoría absoluta


El presidente del Gobierno pierde 11 escaños y 485.000 votos en plena oleada de protestas por la escalada de precios. Las diferencias entre el PSOE y los dos partidos de la derecha se estrechan, separados por menos de cuatro puntos porcentuales




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (30 Mar 2022)

Hoy se ha dado el dato de inflación: 10 por ciento casi. Principal causa la energía , principal causa de esto : años de PSoe cerrando nucleares , machacando a impuestos a los conductores , demoliendo centrales de carbón , pagando electricidad de aerogeneradores a precio de oro.

Adelante socialistas , ponedlo más fácil para que os echen a patadas.

A disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## todoayen (30 Mar 2022)

Te sorprenderás viendo a la gente votar más socialismo para arreglar los problemas que genera el socialismo.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

Electopanel: VOX a 1 punto de ser el partido más votado. Unos 20 partidos (incluído el grupo mixto) formarían el Congreso


----------



## feldene flash (2 Abr 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> El pp es socialista tambien, es lo mismo que el psoe, acaso el psoe no sube impuestos?, a mi lo que no sea votar al juan ramon rallo o javier milei no me interesa, yo ya mentalmente me sali de la matrix.




almenos no te dice que te va a bajar imouestos en campaña electoral y despues te los sube exponencialmente

la matrix en la que vivies , en donde pagas imopestos y ves a ladrones gobernando , el tonto acomodado le llamria yo


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Abr 2022)

PP + VOX sumarían mayoría absoluta


----------



## ravalero1 (2 Abr 2022)

Estamos justo donde quieren los psicópatas de los socialistas y sus adláteres. Saquean las arcas, arruinan a todos los que no comulgan con sus credos (los fieles no se pueden arruinar, viven ahí) y preparan el terreno para que sus bases sean cada vez más numerosas (analfabetos, gente sin pensamiento crítico, etc.)

Y encima, con la retahíla de argumentos arrojadizos contra aquellos que se encuentren con el desastre económico y empresarial que dejan estos hunos, que tienen la extrema caradura de acusarlos de la situación que han empeorado exageradamente.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (2 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> almenos no te dice que te va a bajar imouestos en campaña electoral y despues te los sube exponencialmente
> 
> la matrix en la que vivies , en donde pagas imopestos y ves a ladrones gobernando , el tonto acomodado le llamria yo



La matrix es en la que vives tu, yo ya se de sobra la politica de estos partidos, subir impuestos y crear redes clientelares, si tu crees que uno es mejor que otro vas apañao.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Abr 2022)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> PP + VOX sumarían mayoría absoluta
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009521



En un escenario así seguramente el PP dejaría al PSOE formar un gobierno en minoría. Y viceversa, si PP fuese primero y PSOE+Podemos+nacionalistas periféricos no sumasen, seguramente PSOE dejaría a PP formar gobierno en minoría. Todo con tal de que VOX no pille poder antes de que sus cargos clave sean controlados por los de la impresora de billetes.

El PP es mierda progre igual que el PSOE, pero con un poco más de tacto para la economía. Vamos, que si el PSOE destruye el país en 2 legislaturas, el PP lo hace en 4, pero al final acaban jodiéndonos igualmente.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

Menospreciáis al Algoritmo
Va a haber mayoría absoluta del Fraudillo, ya lo veréis.


----------



## feldene flash (2 Abr 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> La matrix es en la que vives tu, yo ya se de sobra la politica de estos partidos, subir impuestos y crear redes clientelares, si tu crees que uno es mejor que otro vas apañao.




pp y psoe son la misma mierda , y vox no va a ser menos 

ahora vete con tu discurso a donde cunda , que al final estamos gobernados por esos inutiles y entre los que votan mierda y los que ya estan en otro nivel superior que ni votan , ni deciden , son loas mas tontos del asunto

aunque se creen los mas listos evidentemente 

en este pais mientras no se reforme el modelo de estado no se va a conseguir una mierda 

ya que la sociedad avance unida para tener una base para el futuro menos polarizada , menos dependiente , con mas tiempo para la familia y menos preocupaciones para que los ricos sean mas ricos mientras pensamos que cobrando 1000 euros somos la polla , es otro cuento

y aqui se ven muy pocos con el nivel , tu incluido


----------



## pepetemete (2 Abr 2022)

Lo de VOX es de traca...

En contra de la agenda 2030 y defienden a Felipe VI que es su máximo representante en España.

En contra del globalismo y a favor de la OTAN y Ucrania, país títere con una parte importante de sus fuerzas armadas que representa los valores nazis.

Pues sí, inspiran mucha confianza.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Abr 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Las Palmas siempre ha tenido tendencia de derechas, sobre todo la isla de Gran Canaria y mas concretamente la capital Las Palmas de G.C. (un tercio de la provincia vive en la capital). El resto del territorio se reparte entre izmierda y nacionalismo que trata de parasitar a la economia productiva.
> 
> Santa Cruz de Tenerife es nacionalista sin dudas.
> 
> Y en cuanto a si es sorprendente, la respuesta es no. Son las islas mas cercanas a Marruecos, las que reciben mas moros, las que mas producen y las mas parasitadas en favor de las islas occidentales, las que mas tienen que perder, las que menos complejos tienen y por tanto las menos manipulables (dentro de los limites de un español estandar) a la hora de condicionar su voto para evitar a la esssstrema derecha. Vox ganara en Las Palmas.



Pero qué dices. Gran Canaria es más roja que los pimientos del morrón, ahí es donde sale siempre psoe-potemos. Imagino que es donde más fácil le resulta a psoe-potemos cometer fraude electoral. Habrá una amplia abstención y usarán la identidad de los abstencionistas para hacerles votar psoe-potemos por correo. En Tenerife siempre sale Coalición Canaria, pero SIEMPRE. O sea, que aquí CC es la que tiene el control del voto por correo. Hacen votar CC a los abstencionistas vía correos como si no hubiese un mañana.

CC no es nacionalista ni independentista, eso en Canarias NO EXISTE. Los "nacionalistas canarios" eran moros argelinos que huyeron a Argelia, después de causar el mayor accidente de la historia de la aviación en el aeropuerto de Los Rodeos, a finales del siglo pasado. Su objetivo era anexionar Canarias a Argelia como parte de su territorio.

Ubíquese, señor.


----------



## Decipher (2 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Menospreciáis al Algoritmo
> Va a haber mayoría absoluta del Fraudillo, ya lo veréis.



Que si, que si.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (2 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pp y psoe son la misma mierda , y vox no va a ser menos
> 
> ahora vete con tu discurso a donde cunda , que al final estamos gobernados por esos inutiles y entre los que votan mierda y los que ya estan en otro nivel superior que ni votan , ni deciden , son loas mas tontos del asunto
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla, no sabes ni por donde te llueve.... que si los ricos, que si todos unidos... no te enteras de nada. A tomar por culo a otro lado socialista.


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Lo de VOX es de traca...
> 
> *En contra de la agenda 2030 y defienden a Felipe VI *que es su máximo representante en España.
> 
> ...



No cuela rojo


----------



## twhi (2 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> No cuela rojo



Pues en eso tiene razón


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Abr 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Pues en eso tiene razón



Felipe VI cuando gobierne VOX si el gobierno le dice que se ponga un pin de la Falange se lo pone.


----------



## PutaSnchz (2 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> En un escenario así seguramente el PP dejaría al PSOE formar un gobierno en minoría. Y viceversa, si PP fuese primero y PSOE+Podemos+nacionalistas periféricos no sumasen, seguramente PSOE dejaría a PP formar gobierno en minoría. Todo con tal de que VOX no pille poder antes de que sus cargos clave sean controlados por los de la impresora de billetes.
> 
> El PP es mierda progre igual que el PSOE, pero con un poco más de tacto para la economía. Vamos, que si el PSOE destruye el país en 2 legislaturas, el PP lo hace en 4, pero al final acaban jodiéndonos igualmente.



Para mí que ya están controlados, la lamida de ojete a Zelensky de esta semana parece indicar eso.


----------



## twhi (2 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Felipe VI cuando gobierne VOX si el gobierno le dice que se ponga un pin de la Falange se lo pone.



Veremos


----------



## ShellShock (2 Abr 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Para mí que ya están controlados, la lamida de ojete a Zelensky de esta semana parece indicar eso.



No creo que podamos saberlo. Que los mass mierda vayan contra ellos indicaría que no, pero efectivamente hay otras cosas que indicarían que sí.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Felipe VI cuando gobierne VOX si el gobierno le dice que se ponga un pin de la Falange se lo pone.



Lo saben muy bien pero ya se sabe, la consigna es la consigna.


----------



## doubleblack (4 Abr 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> A ver atontao, Amanecer Dorado a VOX se parece como un huevo a una castaña, posiblemente no llegue a gobernar pero su influencia va ser fundamental, de hecho ya empieza a serlo.



No. Es sólo una incomodidad para el único partido con opciones de gobierno en la derecha, que es el PP.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## birdland (4 Abr 2022)

Repito 
No entiendo que haya gente que quiera seguir votando psoe ….


----------



## todoayen (4 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya has visto al espeleólogo ese que se quedó atrancado bocabajo en un boquete y murió.


----------



## WasP (4 Abr 2022)

Verás ahora como sube el PP y baja vox... o al menos sube el pp


----------



## meusac (4 Abr 2022)

No los dejarán gobernar


----------



## adal86 (4 Abr 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Pues en eso tiene razón



Otro tolete. Ya te han respondido: el rey no es partidario de nada; es igual que la iglesia, se posiciona según convenga en cada momento. Lo que se dice ser pragmático.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Abr 2022)

Cuñascal en la sagra, para mi que este tio es burbujero


----------



## twhi (4 Abr 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Otro tolete. Ya te han respondido: el rey no es partidario de nada; es igual que la iglesia, se posiciona según convenga en cada momento. Lo que se dice ser pragmático.



Vale, pero mi apoyo no lo tiene. A mi los pragmáticos no me interesan. Si a ti si me parece bien, a mi no.


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Abr 2022)

Lo unico que me escamotea de Vox en lo de Castilla y Leon. Que quiera meter perfiles tecnico.....en algunos puesto estoy de acuerdo pero en cultura tiene que meterse un perfil superideologico.

No se puede hacer el complejines a lo PP, se tiene que hacer propaganda y cultura patriota.


No quiero que en cultura en Castilla y Leon se siga dando dinero a los rojos. Y que el poder blando se vaya en adoctrinarnos de lo malo que somos. En vez de fomentar el patriotismo o propaganda en america de los logros del imperio Español. No se tienen que cortar, como no lo hace el Psoe o Podemos adoctrinando aunque la mitad del pais los odie. Porque saben que esa propaganda es efectiva a lo largo de los años. Mira como con su adoctrinamiento lograron que en todos lados: empresas, medios, calles, etc.... se vea propaganda de feminismo.

Espero que Vox de el cambio y la batalla cultural o me acabara perdiendo y a larga a mucha mas gente.


Para perfiles tecnicos la gente va a votar a Feijoocito.


----------



## juster (4 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿El PSOE todavía es la lista más votada y Podemos saca 17 escaños? Este país está enfermo.



ENFERMO TERMINAL !!!!


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



Vanatico dijo:


>


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



Me parece muy bien.

Pero nunca olvidéis que a VOX no solo se le vota para echar a la izquierda. Eso solo es uno de los motivos, ni siquiera el más importante.

Que eso ya lo decía el PP.


----------



## Larata (6 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Si hay una cosa que no falla en este país es que cuando las cosas empiezan a ir medio bien vuelve a salir el PSOE. ¿Por qué? Pues yo he oído ya a bastante gente (Mujeres sobre todo) que van cambiando el voto en función del panorama "cuando hay crisis el PP que son los que mejor saben solucionarlo, cuando la cosa remonta el PSOE que con ellos gobernando se vive mejor"
> 
> Con VOX o con cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente hay que despedir infinidad de funcionarios, bajar salarios públicos, pensiones, estómagos agradecidos al paro. Es un suicidio electoral, la gente coherente quizá a pesar de ver que les ha tocado arrimar el hombro y dar el callo como nunca entiendan que esta era la única solución y el camino. EL borrego medio volverá a votar hacer el gandul y que la historia se repita, y estamos hablando de gente neutral, los paguiteros y los de la red clientelar no cambian su voto ni de coña porque son el propio PSOE.



Con mayoría absoluta podrías blindar el sistema legal para impedirlo


----------



## Larata (6 Abr 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> ¿Cómo pueden tener los vascos 16 ó 17 escaños si son 4 gatos?



Gracias a la maravillosa ley D'Hont


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Con mayoría absoluta podrías blindar el sistema legal para impedirlo



El psoe sobre todo pero también el pp se han esforzado siempre mucho para que nada cambie, la única incognita sería si vox haría algo, que honestamente cuando llegas arriba el sistema te conviene. 

En cualquier caso si vox saca un 25% de los votos que es una barbaridad y casi te coloca como primera fuerza sigue teniendo un 75% en contra, eso de que gobierne la lista más votada no va a ocurrir el partido bisagra sería el pp en este caso. 

Y por supuesto dejando al margen los partidos, los que de verdad mandan jamás van a dejar que eso ocurra, vox es disidencia controlada incluso aunque ellos no lo sientan así, hace falta un villano y ese es su papel, cuando no sea necesario un villano lo harán desaparecer


----------



## Larata (6 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El psoe sobre todo pero también el pp se han esforzado siempre mucho para que nada cambie, la única incognita sería si vox haría algo, que honestamente cuando llegas arriba el sistema te conviene.
> 
> En cualquier caso si vox saca un 25% de los votos que es una barbaridad y casi te coloca como primera fuerza sigue teniendo un 75% en contra, eso de que gobierne la lista más votada no va a ocurrir el partido bisagra sería el pp en este caso.
> 
> Y por supuesto dejando al margen los partidos, los que de verdad mandan jamás van a dejar que eso ocurra, vox es disidencia controlada incluso aunque ellos no lo sientan así, hace falta un villano y ese es su papel, cuando no sea necesario un villano lo harán desaparecer



Si VOX no cumple, con no volverle a votar...


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2022)

Encuesta VOX = PSOE = 102 escaños



fredesvindo dijo:


>





fredesvindo dijo:


>


----------



## todoayen (8 Abr 2022)

A ver, con que vox llegue al poder y no cumpla ya se puede despedir. No es que vaya a caer lentamente es que directamente desaparece.
No está la cosa como para andar haciendo el mamón pa eso ya tenemos a todos los otros.
A pesar de la basura infecta que son el PP y el PSOE, a vox seguramente no se le darían tantas oportunidades.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2022)

​


----------

